# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  أعمدة الصحف الصادرة صباح اليوم 5 أغسطس 2015

## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*خرج ولم يعد 




هيثم كابو
ضد التيار
خرج ولم يعد
* (فقد) المشهد السياسي بألوان طيفه المختلفة تعاطف الناس فلم يعد أحد يصدق الوعود الحكومية الكاذبة، ولا يأبه لأوراق الاتفاقيات ومساومة الأحزاب بغية المحاصصة لذا لم تعد المعارضة جاذبة..!!
* (فقد) الوضع الاقتصادي القدرة على الثبات، ونافس الجنيه الأغاني في الهبوط السريع..!!
* (فقدت) الساحة الفنية بريقها وألقها في ظل سيطرة أغان باهتة لا طعم لها ولا لون ولا رائحة..!!
* (فقد) كثير من الفنانين المحترمين الرغبة في الاستمرار بعوالم الغناء وفضلوا الجلوس في منازلهم والاكتفاء بالتحديق في ما يحدث دون أن ينبس أحدهم ببنت شفة في (إدانة صامتة) للواقع الفني الذي نعيشه الآن…!
* (فقد) معظم المستمعين عندنا الحصافة التي كانت من أهم صفات المستمع السوداني، وبات الشباب يتمايل مع أغنيات ﻻ تطرب الأفئدة ولا تحرك الأبدان، وكل ما تفعله قدرتها العالية في تعكير صفو المزاج وتسميم الوجدان..!!
* (فقدت) الأغنية السودانية رصانتها وتيتمت الكلمات وترملت الأنغام وخلعت رداء الاحترام..!
* (فقد) الفن السوداني الأصوات التي بمقدورها الخروج بالأغنية من نفق المحلية والتحليق في فضاءات الإقليمية بسبب (محدودية سقف طموح المطربين.. انعدام الجرأة.. ضعف الإرادة.. التهيب الزائد.. غياب روح الاقتحام والجهل بمعرفة كيفية تقديم أنفسنا للآخرين في قوالب فنية جاذبة)..!
* (فقدان) وتخبط وتوهان. إنه مثلث يعكس واقع حال الغناء بالسودان..!
* (فقدت) الألحان روح التجديد والإبداع وبتنا نسمع أغنيات جديدة بألحان قديمة وأفكار عقيمة..!!
* (فقدت) الدراما التلفزيونية ما تبقى لها من مساحات وجود ضئيلة ولفظت أنفاسها الأخيرة لينتهي العزاء بانتهاء مراسم الدفن..!
* (فقد) مجموعة من المطربين الشباب أراضيهم، وعليهم مراجعة أنفسهم حتى لا يتراجع وجودهم أكثر فأكثر..!!
* (فقد) عظيم للفنون ومصاب جلل للغناء ولم يتكرم أحد باستخراج شهادة فقدان أو وفاة..!
* (فقد) أحمد الصادق كثير من المساحات التي سبق له أن تمدد فيها دون أن يشعر أحد بذلك..!!
* (فقد) طه سليمان بأزيائه الغريبة واختياراته الغنائية الطائشة الاحترام والبوصلة..!
* (فقد) الفن السوداني أسماء شاسعة المساحة وواسعة التأثير تركت فراغاً لا يسد بينما بقي أصحاب الغناء يرتعون كما يحلو لهم.. وحقاً (الموت نقاد يختار الجياد)..!
* (فقد) كاتب العمود الرغبة في إكمال المقال فحرر (شهادة زوغان) وانصرف..!
 نفس أخير
* (البحث الدقيق) قبل (مواصلة الطريق)!!
هيثم كابو
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ياهو الفضل والله …
اسماعيل حسنوكفى
ياهو الفضل والله …* شن (أحدهم) وهو من دولة المليون شهيد الحبيبة إلى نفوسنا، هجوماً (غريباً وساذجاً في نفس الوقت) ، على فريق المريخ العظيم في صفحة فريق وفاق سطيف الجزائري بالفيس بوك..
* وكان واضحاً في كل كلمة وعبارة ومعلومة وردت في هذا الهجوم، أن هنالك شخصاً ما __ من لحمنا ودمنا __ يقف وراءه..
* شخص قذر.. خبيث.. لا ضمير ولا حس وطني له!!!
* منو لله… منو لله.. منو لله…
* أما الأخ الجزائري (البسيط)، فقد بدأ مقالته على أحسن ما يكون..
* أكد أن العلاقة التي تربط بين بلدينا السودان والجزائر علاقة قوية ومتينة.. وده كلام صاح..
* وأردف أن شعب بلاده يحب المريخ.. وده برضو كلام صاح..
* ووصف فريقه بأنه صاحب تأريخ وانجازات محلية متعددة والقاب قارية.. وهي حقيقة لا يمكن أن نتعالى عليها.. 
* ولكنه للأسف (قلب بعد ذلك مية وتمنين درجة) وتطاول على فريقنا ووصفه بأنه فريق صحافة..
* وقال ما معناه إنه __ أي المريخ __ يحاول بناء أمجاده بأموال رجاله وليس بمواهب لاعبيه كالوفاق!!
* وقبل ذلك زعم حضرته أن التحكيم في مباراة المريخ والوفاق الأخيرة انحاز لنا وحرمهم من هدف اكثر من محقق بسبب ست قوارير قذفها جمهورهم…
* يا شيخنا خاف الله فيما تقول… 
* عندما أوقف الحكم المباراة كانت الكرة في الناحية اليمنى لخط دفاعنا بدون أي خطورة تذكر على فريقنا..
* كما أن القوارير التي بدأ جمهوركم في قذفها كانت كثيرة جداً جداً، ولولا أن الحكم أوقف المباراة في الوقت المناسب لملأت أرض الملعب وربما أصيب من جرائها عدد من اللاعبين ورجل الخط..
* ارجع لشريط المباراة واحكم أي الفريقين انحاز له التحكيم..
* لو أننا نجيد فن شراء الحكام لنلنا من البطولات أضعاف أضعاف بطولاتكم… ولكننا والحمد لله نربأ بأنفسنا أن نكسب نتيجة مباراة أو ننال بطولة لم تخدمها اقدامنا، أو يعرق لها جبيننا…
* أما هدفنا الملغي في مباراة الإتحاد فقد شهد به خبراؤكم قبلنا..
* وهي شهادة كافية جداً، وبرّدت بطوننا كثيراً لأنها شهادة من أهلكم الذين يتمتعون بضمير يقظ (صاحي)..
* في النهاية هددنا هذا المشجع البسيط بأن من يضحك اخيراً يضحك كثيراً..
* وأن فريقه سيهزم المريخ في أرضه كما فعل مع فيتا ومازيمبي والترجي وعدد من الأندية الأخرى..
* لا بالله…
* أولاً يجب أن يعلم هذا الدعي والشخص الحقير الذي يقف من خلفه أن المريخ ما الفريق البهددوه… ولا الفريق البخاف من فريق..
* وأن تاريخه إن كان على الصعيد المحلي أفضل من تاريخ الوفاق بكثير… ويكفي فقط إنجازه المدوّن في سجلات الفيفا كمعجزة لم يسبقه عليها ناد في العالم، وهي الدوري بدون هزيمة أو تعادل…
* وإن كان على الصعيد الإقليمي فهو لا يقل عن الوفاق كثيراً.. إذ أنه نال ثلاثة كؤوس (سيكافا).. وللوفاق أربعة كؤوس..
* وإن كان على الصعيد القاري فإن الوفاق نال بطولتين والمريخ نال بطولة.. 
* أما السوبر الافريقي فهو ليس بطولة..
* وإذا كان على التاريخ فإن المريخ تأسس عام 27 .. بينما تأسس الوفاق بعده بواحد وثلاثين عاما… 
* تحديدا عام 58م .. ما يعني أننا عادي جدا ممكن نقول لذلك الدعي العب بعيد يا وليد.. 
* أو مد رجلك على قدر لحافك… 
* ولن أزيد على ذلك إلا بعد يوم الأحد بإذن الله..آخر السطور
* سبب هذا الهجوم على المريخ هو الاسم الذي أطلقه الزميل مزمل أبو القاسم على معركة الأحد القادم وظنه ذلك الشخص البسيط سخرية من فريقه..
* سماها مزمل (وفاة سطيف).. وأي شخص عاقل يفهم في اللغة العربية ، يمكن أن يعرف آن المعنى المقصود هو (هزيمة سطيف).. وقتل أحلامه في البطولة الأفريقية..
* لو أن مزمل يريد الاستخفاف بالوفاق ويسخر منه بهذه التسمية لما حذر المريخ منه ، ووصف مباراة الأحد بالصعبة ، وراهن على أن المريخ لو كسب نتيجتها سيضمن البطولة بنسبة كبيرة..
* وكفى..
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ظاهرة مريخية انتقلت للهلال ..!!

محمد كامل سعيدكرات عكسيةظاهرة مريخية انتقلت للهلال ..!!* تابعت جزء من مباراة الهلال والنسور التي اقيمت أول أمس امام النسور في الدوري الممتاز، وتعجبت بعدما تأكدت من انتقال ظاهرة صحية وجميلة ورائعة من المريخ الى الهلال تتمثل في الاعتماد والدفع باللاعبين الصغار..!!

* نعم لقد كان المريخ هو مبتدع ذلك الأسلوب، قبل ان يتبدل وتتعدل خارطة التعامل داخل النادي، وكان من الطبيعي ان نتابع صغار السن وهم يقاتلون باسم الاحمر في كل المسابقات ويحرجون كبار الاندية الأخرى بما فيها الهلال بل ويتفوقون وبجدارة..!!

* الشاهد ان السودان يتميز عن غيره من البلدان حولنا، سواء العربية او الافريقية، بمواهب صغاره، مع العلم ان بقية البلدان تتجه للصناعة ـ صناعة اللاعب ـ وكما نعرف فان الصناعة تتشعب وتصعب ودائماً ما تكون دوربها معقدة..!!

* ويمثل تعدد البئات حجر الزاوية في وجود مواهب وباعداد خرافية في كل المناشط لا تحتاج الاّ للرعاية والاهتمام حتى تتحول الى نجوم كبيرة يكون بامكانها تشريف السودان والمساهمة في اعادته الى صدارة الخارطة الرياضية اقليمياً ودولياً..!!

* الفرنسي غارزيتو اشتهر بتشجيعه للاعبين الصغار، ولعل بدايته مع المريخ اكدت تلك الحقيقة بعدما ظل يعتمد على الثنائي ابراهومة وشمس الفلاح، لكن سرعان ما تبدلت الصورة ربما لأسباب بعضها مجهول والآخر معلوم يعرفه الجميع..!!

* ابتعد ابراهومة وشمس الفلاح لأسباب علاقتها مباشرة باخطاء ادارية لا شأن للمدير الفني بها، فكان ان اجتهد الخواجة وقدم لنا الصاعد الواعد شرف الدين شيبون الذي اثبتت الايام تعرضه للظلم طوال الفترة الماضية..!!

* وعلى الرغم من تفرد ابراهومة وشمس الفلاح واقتناع الجميع بمقدراتهما وامكانياتهما الكبيرة والخرافية الاّ ان احداً لا من جانب الادارة أو الاعلام لم يتكرم بفتح هذا الملف او يتعرض لأسباب ابتعاد الثنائي وما اذا كان قد حدث بصورة عفوية ام بطريقة متعمد..!!

* السياسة الحالية في المريخ والتي لا يوجد بند الاهتمام بالشباب في قائمتها، ستزيد من الاشكاليات في قادم السنوات خاصة وان الفرق السنية تعتبر هي الذخيرة والاحتياطي المناسب والاستثمار الحقيقي في كل الاندية العالمية..!!

* سقوط شباب المريخ امام الهلال قبل اسابيع ما هو الاّ بيان عملي اكد فشل المجلس في ادارة هذا الملف الاستراتيجي والمهم، كما ان الشغب الذي صاحب تلك المباراة بفعل النظرة التعصبية هو الذي جعل الجميع يتهربون من حقيقة تردي الأوضاع..!!

* مجلس المريخ لم يضع حتى الآن اي استراتيجية منذ (13) سنة، ولم يوضح لأحد الأهداف والخطط والمشاريع التي يسعى لتحقيقها في اشارة عملية اكدت تغلغل العشوائية وبالتالي غياب النظرة التخطيطية والعمل المدروس..!!

* اللاعب الجاهز ـ سواء كان محترفاً او احد مشاطيب الهلال ـ لا ولن يفيد المريخ في شئ ونحن اذ نقول ذلك نستند على اعتماد المجلس ومن خلفه قادة الرأي العام الاحمر على تلك السياسة التي اثبتت فشلها وابتعادها عن النظرة المستقبلية العملية..!!

* تخريمة أولى: ان ما يصرفه المجلس المريخي على محترف واحد بالامكان ان يساهم في دعم واعداد عشرات اللاعبين الصغار في المراحل السنية خاصة وان المجلس وبتلك السياسة يمكن ان يشتري المستقبل..!!

* تخريمة ثانية: الكاردينال، اختلفنا او اتفقنا معه، أعلن منذ اليوم الأول لفترته الرئاسية الاعتماد على الناشئين والشباب، وأكد ان عام 2017 سيشهد الاستغناء عن المحترفين الأجانب.. واعتقد ان خطته تمضي بنجاح..!!

* تخريمة ثالثة: تابعت اخبار وفاق سطيف في الصحف الجزائرية بالامس ووصلت لقناعة تتمثل في ان حامل اللقب اذا عبر المريخ الاحد فان ذلك سيكون بسبب الاستفزاز الذي مارسه البعض على الاشقاء.. وربنا يستر..!!
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ابوعاقلة اماسا

زووم

•	منذ اللقاء الفاصل بين مصر والجزائر على أرضية ستاد المريخ في 2010، إتخذت العلاقات الشعبية بين البلدين منحى آخراً يشعرنا كرياضيين عاملين في هذا المجال بالفخر، لأن كرة القدم كانت سبباً في أن تتحول العلاقة من عادية جداً إلى حميمة، خاصة أن تلك المباراة وما وجده الأشقاء من بلد المليون ونصف شهيد هنا هي ما فتحت الباب لكثير من المبادرات على مستوى الدبلوماسية الشعبية.. وكثير من مظاهر الإحترام التي ظهرت بعد ذلك.. لذلك حذرت من مغبة تعديل إسم وفاق سطيف إلى (وفاة سطيف) لإضفاء الحماس على جماهير المريخ بهدف الإحتشاد لمساندة فريقها أمام حامل لقب الدوري الجزائري والأبطال الأفريقي، وهناك الكثير من الطرق لإنجاح الحشد وتوفير الإسناد اللوجستي للفريق غير إظهار الوجه العبثي لكرة القدم، وكذلك أرى أننا كشعب سوداني يجب أن ننتبه لتحول لغة الخطاب في إعلامنا من ثقافة سلم وأمن كنا نشتهر بهما إلى ثقافة حرب وعنف لفظي ومعنوي وجسدي أحياناً وعدوان تعبر عنه المفردات المتداولة بين جمهور الفريقين الكبيرين.. كله بفعل التعصب.. وبفعل إعلام ظل يخاطب الجماهير بالعواطف ويدفعه دفعاً للخروج عن الروح الرياضية. 
•	إنتقدت العبارة بعد أن وجدتها متداولة بكثافة على المواقع الإسفيرية، ولم أهتم بأول من كتبها وروج لها لأن التركيز على العبارة ولم يكن كاتبها أو مكتشفها من بين أهدافي بل كان الهدف واضحاً هو الإعتراض على عبارة تسيء للمسلك الرياضي وكلمات معبأة بنوع الإستفزاز، ومن المؤكد أنه سيكون هنالك رد فعل لهذا الإستفزاز، لأن ما يكتب في السودان يقرأ في الجزائر وماليزيا وألاسكا وتشيلي وجزر القمر وكل أركان العالم بعد أن تحول إلى قرية صغيرة بفعل الربط الإسفيري المدهش.. وهذا أمر طبيعي.. وبالأمس نقلتذات الوسائط التي تبادلت العبارة المستنكرة أعلاها، أول رد فعل على هذه العبارة وهجوم مضاد على بعض الأفراد ورد على صفحة النادي الجزائري، وربما إتسع الهجوم لتتحول المسألة إلى حرب إسفيرية يترجم فيما بعد إلى حرب على أرض الواقع لا تبقي ولا تزر.. وهذا ما كنت أحذر منه وأخشاه.. أنا أسخر من الفكرة وليس من كتبها.
•	بعضهم قلل من الأمر وقال أنها لا تعني أكثر من حرب نفسية، وهذا التقليل في حد ذاته يدل على أن الذين يقومون بهذا العمل لا يدركون مدى خطورته، ولا يعرفون أنه جريمة بدأت خيوطها تحاك باحترافية عالية، وأبرهن على ذلك بما كتب قبل أيام على نفس الصفحات والأسافير ومواقع التواصل عن تخطيط (هلالي) لتنظيم عمليات تخريبية في مباراة المريخ والوفاق بالأحد على استاد المريخ.. وما يحدث الآن مع تصعيد حدة التوتر يعني أن الأجواء داخل الإستاد ستكون قابلة للإنفجار... وبذلك يكون الموقف من الخطورة بمكان يمكن ان يضع مشاركة المريخ نفسه على فوهة بركان قابل للإنفجار.. وبالتالي تكون الصفحات الإسفيرية قد مهدت الطريق لضرر بليغ قد يرتد على النادي، وبدلاً أن نجتهد في تهدئة الامور وحشد الجماهير لتشجيع الفريق ومساندته في مباراة مصيرية كهذه سنرفع من التشنجات وبالتالي يكون التفوق للجزائريين وهم متمرسون على إقتحام مثل هذه الأجواء أكثر منا.
•	ندعو كل المريخاب العقلاء لمناقشة الأمر ومحاولة كبح جماحالإنفعالات الجماهيرية، وكذلك تفويت الفرصة على أية محاولات خارجية كانت تهدف لإستدراج جماهير النادي، أو إرتكابأية تخريبات بإسمها، إذا كان بحصب الملعب كما حملت إحدى البوستات، أو القيام بما يسيء ويشتت تركيز المريخاب على المباراة.. ففي المرات السابقة كانت التعبئة الجماهيرية تحشد بدون دراسة، ونتج عن ذلك في أكثر من مباراة حصب الملعب بالحجارة والقارورات الفارغة ونصف المليئة وهي مخالفة واضحة عوقب النادي بسببها ثلاث مرات، وإذا استمرت هذه الأمور فنحن نحذر من ثغرة ستعبر منها كوارث.. وهذه الكوارث لا يشترط أن يرتكبها جمهور النادي.. فبإمكان أية مجموعات أخرى أن تدخل وتفعل أي شيء ينسب لها من مدرجاتها ومساطبها ومن ثم تأتي العقوبة بالغرامات الدولارية.. وربما كانت أكبر لأننا قد استنفدنا فرصنا في هذا الصدد.. لذلك أتمنى أن تلعب روابط المشجعين دوراً إيجابياً، وأن يحاول الإعلام حشد مقدرات الفريق والنادي ككل صوب مباراة الأحد وفترة الشوطين.. ومنها يبدأ المجد ويصعد المريخ إلى العلا ويرتاد الثريا.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*يوم الأحد
موسى مصطفى



يوم الاحد سيكون يوم جميل من ايام الكرة السودانية وسيكون للذكري والتاريخ لان الذي سيجر اذيال الخيبة والخزي والهزيمة هو بطل افريقيا وبطل كاس السوبر.
تطاول الوفاقيين ايام وساعات على احمر السودان وظل يستخدمون المفردات المرعبة والكلمات الملغومة من بعض الفياسة لادخال الرعب في مناصري المريخ وهزيمة الاحمر شر هزيمة خارج الميدان وجره طريدة سهل الاصطياد داخل الملعب.
عفوا الوفاقيين ان اسلوب التهديد والوعيد لا يزيد السوداني او الزول الا عناد وقوة وإصرار على تحقيق المستحيل وجعله ممكنا .
الوفاق ظل يطلق التصريحات المستفزة والمثيرة للسخرية والضحك كانه يلاعب ناديا ضعيفا مغمورا لم يسبق له الفوز باحد بطولات افريقيا المعترف بها.
وفاق سطيف جنى على نفسه وهو يدخل نجومه في دوامه لن يكون الامان منها سوى الخسارة 
وفاق سطيف الذي سخر من المريخ وقال انه تعادل مع فريق مغمور وضعيف القدرات يجب ان ينال حصته كما فعلها المريخ ضد الاهلي المصري وكانون ياوندي الكاميروني .
بطل الجزائر يعرف المريخ جيدا وسبق له ان تلقي جلدة ساخنة في ام درمان بهدفين مع الرأفة يريد ان يشغل المريخ عن الهدف الاساسي ولكنه ما درى ان الاستفزاز سيفتح عليه ابواب جهنم
الجزائري سينال علقة ساخنة حتى لو ادارة المباراة حسان حمار وفي الخطوط ماضوي وبلعميري و الجمهور كان جزائري.
ما تعرض له المريخ من استفزاز من نجوم ومدرب الوفاق سيكون الرد عليه انتصارا ساحقا في الخرطوم باذن الله
متفرقات
اسامة عطا المنان في حواره مع الزميل حسن فاروق نفي وجود صفقة بين الهلال والمريخ في قضية اللاعب بكري المدينة .
اسامة اكد دعمه للهلال والمريخ في مشوارهما الافريقي حتى التتويج بالبطولة .
نثق في دعم اسامة عطا المنان ولكن نخشى ان يتحول هذا الدعم كارثة لاننا نعلم جيدا ان تأجيل مزيدا من المباريات سيضع القمة في برنامج ضاغط سيؤثر عليهما في المسابقة الكبري بطولة الدوري .
الاخ اسامة لم يوضح لنا هل ستستمر بطولة كاس السودان ام يتم تأجيلها مع برنامج تصفيات افريقيا للمحليين التي سيواجه فيها السودان يوغندا .
تابعت مباراة الهلال والنسور واقتنعت بمشروع الهلال في اعتماده على الشباب !!
المريخ يدمر مستقبله بينما يبني الهلال مستقبلا مشرقا بالاعتماد على لاعبين شبان !!
الحقوا المريخ قبل فوات الاوان !!
تابعت مباراة الهلال وشفقت فعلا على مستقبلا المريخ لانه سيكون مظلم في ظل الاعتماد على اللاعبين الجاهزين !!
*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

*مشكوور أستاذنا ود الخليفه ..بارك الله فيك.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب منعم على الروائع

*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مشكور عبدالمنعم وهات لينا الاطايب من الكبد والمشمر والمحمر
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شماعة الهزيمة 
 


  *ثقافة التناول الرياضي لكرة القدم علي وجه الخصوص في السودان مصابة بخلل بائن، أدي و
 سيؤدي لظهور تعابير و تبريرات حال حدوث أي إخفاقات لا سمح الله.. 
*مباريات كرة القدم لا تخرج من ثلاث حالات، نصر ، تعادل ، هزيمة.. هذه  الحالات تحدث لأي فريق في العالم و ليست حصرا علي ناد دون غيره.. و المتابع  لنتائج الفرق العالمية يجد أنها تتقلب بين تلك الاحتمالات وفقا لظروف و  عوامل معينة.. حتي أبطال الدوريات الكبري عانوا ما عانوا من بعض النتائج  السلبيه، فدونكم البرسا بكل جبروته و الريال بكل تأريخه و نجومه، حتي  العملاق الألماني بايرن ميونخ تعرض لهزائم و هزات و تعادلات أدت لفقدان بعض  البطولات.. 
*تبقي الفروقات في التعامل مع النتائج السلبيه، بمحاولة دراسة أسباب  الإهتزاز بشفافية حتي تتم معالجتها بالسرعه المطلوبة و العودة لسكة  الإنتصارات…
*في السودان الوضع مقلوب تماما.. فبعض مشجعي القمة عندنا لا يوجد في عرفهم أو قاموسهم الفكري سوي كلمة الإنتصار!!  و الإنتصار فقط.. 
و هذه الفئة حال حدوث النتائج السلبية تبدأ في إلقاء اللوم يمنة و يسري..  فتارة يشتمون الإدارة و أخري الجهاز الفني و اللاعبين، و يبدأ بعضهم مع بعض  يتلاومون في من هو سبب هذه الكارثة!!  إذا سلمنا جدلا بأن النتائج السالبة  كارثة!! 
*حتي الإعلام الرياضي يبدأ في التنقيب عن “شيال القباحة” إن كان الحكم أو  الملعب أو المدرب أو الإخفاق الإداري، و الأغرب أنه في بعض المرات يتحمل  الإعلام الرياضي ذات نفسه وزر الهزيمة!! 
*في العادة بعد الهزائم يختفي الإداريون أصحاب العمم الكبيرة من صفحات  الصحف التي كانت تضج بصورهم و تصريحاتهم سابق الأيام.. و إن ظهروا في الصحف  فسيظهروا ليهاجموا حكما أو مدربا أو أي سبب يبتدعونه ابتداعا.. 
*كلنا ندفن رؤوسنا في الرمال ساعات الإنكسار!! و لا يوجد فينا من يحلل  أسباب الخسارة بشفافية ليبصر الفريق بعيوبه الفنيه ليتلافاها المدرب!! 
و تعالوا لنري الآراء التي طفقت تشنف آذاننا بعد تعادل الفاشر.. 
أرضية الملعب السيئة.. 
الإرهاق.. 
سلبية بعض اللاعبين كمصعب عمر.. 
*و لننظر لنصف الكوب الممتلئ و نسأل أنفسنا أسئلة بسيطة.. 
هل لعب مريخ الفاشر في ملعب آخر و لعبنا نحن بملعب النقعة? 
مع العلم بأن مريخ الفاشر كان معنا في الخرطوم و غادرناها سويا لنلعب الإثنين في الملعب السئ.. و يقال أن المساواة في الظلم عدل!! 
ألا يعلم الجهاز الفني أن لاعبيه مرهقين جراء المعسكر الطويل و المباريات  الأفريقية?  لماذا لم يبادر بطلب التأجيل لتفادي الإرهاق المزعوم?  و متي  ظهر ذلك الإرهاق و الكل أشاد بالمردود اللياقي أمام هلال الفاشر قبلها  بيومين?!! 
فإن كان الجهاز الفني يعلم بإرهاق نجومه فتلك مصيبة!!  و إن لم يكن يعلم فالمصيبة أشد و أنكي!! 
أما مستوي اللاعب مصعب عمر فمن الغباء محاولة إقناعنا بأنه سبب التعادل الأوحد، و أين كان باقي النجوم إذا إفترضنا أنه كان الأسواء? 
*أخوتي.. 
لم يكن التعثر بالتعادل أو الهزيمة يوما سبة في وجه فريق في العالم.. فهذا  حال الكرة، و علينا تقبل الأمر  و محاولة إستخراج السلبيات و الإيجابيات  دون اللجؤ لسياسة التبرير الفطير و محاولة إلصاق الإخفاقات بالآخرين و  إبعاد التهمة عن نفسنا.. 
*مريخ الفاشر الذي تعادل معنا في النقعة هو نفسه من هزمنا بالقلعة الحمراء،  و هو فرقة تستحق ما تحققه من نتائج أمام القمة لأنها تعمل لذلك و تقرن  القول بالعمل.. و النتيجة التي حققها أمامنا لم تكن مرد الصدفة فقط!!  فلهم  التحية و التهاني علي فرقتهم الشابة.. 
*الآن التحضير للأهم، و هو مباراة السطيف المصيرية، فنرجو أن يتم الإستعداد  لها بالصورة المثلي، بمحاولة إخراج اللاعبين من مربع الإنكسارات.. و  التجهيز البدني الأمثل لهذه المواجهه الصعبة و المعقدة..
*مباراة السطيف تتحكم في صعود الزعيم بسلاسة. لدور المجموعات.. و البديهي  أن بطل النسخه السابقة لن يقف مكتوف الأيدي حتي نزيحه من طريق الصعود، و ها  هو يقرن توقعاتنا بالوقائع و الأخبار تتري عن تواجده بقاهرة المعز في  معسكر إستعدادي لمباراة يطلب منها مثل ما نطلب.. 
*ناقوس الخطر الذي أطلقه مريخ الفاشر يجب أن يوقظ كل خلايا الكوكب الأحمر، و  أن يشعل الحماس و الرغبة المقرونين بالعمل لتفادي أي نتيجة سلبيه أخري..  *نبضات أخيرة* 

  *الجهاز الفني مطالب بتجهيز فرقته نفسيا و بدنيا للمواجهة الكبري التي تنتظرها.. 
و نثق أنه علي ذلك لقدير.. 
*الأولتراس بدأوا في حركة دؤوبة لتنظيم صفوفهم، و كل الروابط الكبري.. و في  الأخبار التي وردتني وصول صافرات الفوفوزيلا بكميات، فالتحية لكل الجنود  المجهولين الذين يقرنون القول بالعمل لحض الصفوة علي الحضور و التفاعل  المنظم.. 
*قروبات الواتساب و الفيس بوك بدأت حملاتها التنظيمية و لعلنا نشهد حراكا موحدا هذه المره.. 
*دعواتنا بالتوفيق لكل أمة المريخ في سعيها لنيل المجد. 
 *نبضة أخيرة* 
 * ماجانا عشقك من فراغ
* ولا نحن غنيناك عبط
* جرح الوطن ختالنا خط
* ختالنا قول ما منو نط
* و الليله يا موت يا حياه
* و خاتي البيختار الوسط


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
القول الفصل
ياسر بشير
الطفل الشقي هزم الهلال 

* تلقى هلال أم درمان صفعةً مؤلمةً  أشد الإيلام عندما نجح فريق عزام التنزاني حديث النشأة، والصغير في عمره،  والكبير جداً في طموحاته، في التتويج بلقب بطولة شرق ووسط افريقيا (سيكافا)  رقم (41)، والتي أُقيمت بدار السلام العاصمة التنزانية.
* بطولة سيكافا.. هذه البطولة الاقليمية العريقة والمميزة جداً على مستوى  البطولات الاقليمية في العالم إستعصت على هلال أم درمان، والذي عرف  المشاركة فيها منذ ثمانينات القرن الماضي فإستعصمت بالبعد عنه في دلالٍ  وتمنّع.
* أو فلنقل أنه لم يعرف الدروب إليها، ولم يعرف خطب ودّها وهو الأمر الذي نجح فيه الطفل الشّقي عزام التنزاني.
* يُعد المركز الثالث هو افضل مركز يحققه الهلال في هذه البطولة، وهو  الانجاز الذي استطاع نادي المريخ الفاشر من معادلته ومنذ أول مشاركة له في  البطولة رقم (39) والتي اقيمت بالسودان ( الفاشر، كادوقلي) في 2013.
* مد فريق عزام التنزاني لسانه طويلاً جداً لأنصار وصحفيي الهلال والذين  حاولوا التقليل من شأنه كفريق صاحب شخصية قوية يستطيع أن يفعل ما عجز عنه  الهلال طوال تاريخه الذي تجاوز الثمانين عاماً.
* وها قد فعلها الفريق الذي لم يتجاوز عمره حتى لحظة التتويج (يوم أمس الأول) الثماني سنوات.
* لا يستطيع كل من له بصيرة نافذة أن يتجاهل أو يستصغر بطولة بحجم سيكافا.
* تعد هذه البطولة من اعرق البطولات الاقليمية للاندية في العالم.
* إنطلقت لأول مرة في العام 1974 ولم تتوقف قط فتفوقت على نظيراتها بالاستمرارية.
* تقام هذه البطولة سنوياً فيما تقام بطولات اقليمية نظيرة لها كل عامين.
* تفوقت منطقة شرق ووسط افريقيا على اقاليم شمال وجنوب وغرب افريقيا بالمحافظة على تنظيمها سنوياً.
* هناك بطولات اقليمية لدول غرب اسيا، واخرى لدول الخليج، ومثلها لدول البحر الابيض المتوسط، وجميعها تتفوق على دول سيكافا بالمال.
* تتميز سيكافا عن كل البطولات المذكورة بالانطلاقة المبكرة وتتميز أكثر  بالاستمرارية كما أسلفنا، كما تتفوق سيكافا بتنظيم بطولات للمنتخبات، والتي  تقام على ذات النسق من الالتزام والاحترافية.
* وتعتبر الاندية الاوغندية صاحبة الرقم القياسي في التتويج بلقبها، تنافسها الاندية الكينية والتنزانية والمريخ فقط من السودان.
* يعني كل اندية تنزانيا واوغندا وكينيا ينافسها فقط من السودان المريخ.
* وحدو.. وحدو في الإبداع وحدو (رؤوف خليف).
* ينفرد المريخ بالتتويج بلقب بطولة سيكافا لثلاث مرات في 1986 و1994 و2014.
* يعني أن أسم المريخ تردد كثيراً خلال الايام الماضية لدى المعلقين بالفرنسية والانجليزية والسواحلية وبعض اللهجات المحلية.
* يتحفز المريخ هذه الايام لجنّدلة وفاق سطيف وإسمه يُلعلع هناك في دار  السلام كبطل لا يشق له غبار، ونادٍ صاحب تراث نضير في أم البطولات  الاقليمية.
* والرائع هنا أن هذه المدينة الحبيبة (دار السلام) شهدت أول تتويج بكأس  خارجي لمريخ شاخور وابو العائلة وحجوج وود الياس وبقية العقد النضيد.
* وغنّوا مع حنان بلوبلو: ( قالوا المريخ لعب في تنزانيا وقلبها قلب).
* وهذا من دواعي فخرنا كمريخاب. 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*فوق الأشياء -
كتب : عمر بشاشة
 التجربة مفيدة ..ولكن الحذر واجب


 قدم مريخ فاشر السلطان يوم  الأحد  تجربة قوية وحقيقية للفرقة الحمراء في مباراة لحساب الجولة الـ 20  من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز ، حيث فرض الفريق الفاشرى العنيد التعادل على  الأحمر وأكتفي الفريقان بنقطة لكل.  المباراة كانت حماسية  ومثيرة طيلة أطوار اللقاء ، وشهدت تقلبات فنية كثيرة ، حيث قدم فتية  السلاطين مباراة قوية طيلة شوطي اللقاء وأظهروا مستوى فنياً متميزاً ، في  مواجهة أبناء المدرب غارزيتو والذين وجدوا منافساً حقيقياً على أرضية  الميدان.  بدأ المريخ بتعديل طفيف في  تشكيلته حيث تم الدفع باللاعب الريح علي البعيد عن حساسية المباريات في  خانة اللاعب علاء الدين يوسف وهو ماساهم بصورة واضحة في حالة الإرتباك التي  سادت في الخط الخلفي لفريق المريخ بهفوات عديدة للاعبي الدفاع كادت أن  تكلف الفريق غالياً لولا رعونة مهاجمي السلاطين ، حيث تعامل اللاعب المحترف  ديفيد الينا بغرابة شديدة مع هدية المدافع الريح علي، حيث لم يستطع التحكم  في الكرة بشكل جيد تنم عن ضعف مقدرات هذا المدافع «السجل الزول ده منو في  الفريق» فاهداه فرصة على طبق من ذهب «هاك جيب قوون» ، والحمد لله أن ذات  المهاجم« طلع درويش» وتعامل بهذا الشكل الأرعن مع هذه الهجمة المرعبة. وكذلك ظهر اللاعب أمير كمال  وعلى غير العادة بمستوى مهزوز ، حيث إرتكب بعض الأخطاء في المباراة وكاد أن  يحرز هدفاً عكسياً لولا تفطن الحارس المخضرم المعز محجوب ، ولاندري سر  مستوى الأمير في مباراة النقعة أمس أهو ناتج عن إرهاق؟ أم ضعف في لياقته  البدنية؟ والذي ظهر في بعض أجزاء اللقاء ، فعلى اللاعب أن يعيد حساباته  جيداً ، ونحن ندرك القيمة الكبيرة لهذا اللاعب ومايمثله من ثقة وإطمئنان في  الدفاع المريخي رفقة فييرا والذي لاندري سر غيابه عن جولة الأمس، فالثنائي  يعد من أهم عناصر الدفاع الأحمر في الفترة الأخيرة ، فانسجامهما بات مصدر  قوة للفريق فهما يشكلا الجدار المتين لحماية المرمى الأحمر ، فاي إهتزاز في  مستواهما يعني سهولة زيارة الشباك المريخية. وبالعودة لأجواء اللقاء نجد  أن المريخ وجد معاناة كبيرة جداً في فك شفرة دفاع السلاطين فلم يستطع  مهاجموه من التسجيل لتألق الحارس المميز جاهد محجوب والذي ساهم في نظافة  شباكه بمهارة عالية وتميز كبير، فأستحق جائزة نجومية اللقاء عن جدارة  وإستحقاق بخروجه السليم من مرماه وتوجيه لاعبي فريقه بكل حماس وخبرة ،رغم  نيل اللاعب لبطاقة صفراء لإحتجاجه غير المبرر على حكم المباراة وهي النقطة  السلبية الوحيدة له في مباراة الأمس.  معاناة التسجيل للفرقة  الحمراء نتمنى أن لا تتكرر في مواجهة الفريق المهمة الأحد القادم أمام فريق  وفاق سطيف لحساب مباريات الجولة الرابعة من دوري المجموعتين لرابطة  الأبطال ، وأن لا يحبط تعادل الفريق في مباراة أمس اللاعبين، وحتي لا  ينسيهم أهمية مباراة الاحد المصيرية ، التعادل نعم قد يكون محبطاً وخسارة  نقطتين في المنافسة المحتدمة شئ غير مقبول ولكن هذه هي كرة القدم تقبل كل  الإحتمالات ففريق مريخ الفاشر كما ذكرنا بالأمس هو الوحيد الذي أستطاع  إنتزاع النقاط الثلاث من ملعب القلعة الحمراء في الدورة الأولى بعد فوزه  بهدف الغائب عن لقاء الأمس حسن كمال ، اذا على اللاعبين تناسى ماحدث وان  يرموا كل أحداث المباراة وراء ظهورهم ، ويبدأو منذ الساعة الإعداد الجدي  بهدوء شديد وتركيز تام لموقعة سحق سطيف مع إستصحاب سلبيات مباراة النقعة  والتجويد من الايجابيات.  نعم قد يكون معظم كتاب  الأحمر قد تفننوا في إطلاق الأوصاف والألقاب على الفرقة الحمراء فى الآونة  الأخيرة عطفاً على ماقدمه الفريق من مستويات راقية في فنون كرة القدم وباي  تشكيلة دفع بها الفرنسي العجوز والخبير غارزيتو ، وأنا بالطبع لاأعفي نفسي  من هذا المديح ، والذي على مايبدو أتي بنتائج عكسية وبغير مانحب ، ولكنني  أؤكد أن المريخ قادر بحول الـلـه على تحقيق كل آمال وتطلعات أنصاره ومحبيه  في الإحتفاظ بلقب الدوري الممتاز لأن الفريق لايزال متصدراً المنافسة برغم  صعوبة مبارياته المقبلة خارج قواعده ، وكذلك المضي للمرحلة القادمة في  المسابقة الأفريقية الأهم بعد حسمه للجولة القادمة امام سطيف ومن ثم مباراة  العلمة في الجولة الخامسة وقهر إتحاد العاصمة في الجولة الأخيرة بأمدرمان  بعد أن يكون الفريق الأحمر قد ضمن التأهل للدور نصف النهائي بمشيئة الـلـه ،  اى دعونا نمضي في هذا الطريق خطوة خطوة دونما تهويل أو زيادة «للمحلبية»  بعيداً عن الحكاية السمجة المتداولة وسط بعض الأنصار «أنا شامي لي ريحة  مطار» ..فرجاءً ما «تكجوا» الفريق.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الغرائب والعجائب
كتب : التهامي أزهري البشير
التجنـيس ظاهرة لابــــد من إيقافها والأرباب الســــــبب ..التسجيــــلات كسب إداري وهــــذا دور الجهــاز الفني فيها

تسجيلات  اللاعبين في الاتحاد السوداني لكره القدم دائماً ما تحمل معها العجائب  والغرائب في مشهد لم نره إطلاقاً لأكبر الأندية في العالم وفي تسجيل أكبر  صفقات تاريخ كرة القدم، ففي كل يوم نسمع بتعاقدات جديدة في أنحاء العالم  لكننا لا نشاهد ما نشاهده في مكاتب تسجيلات الاتحاد العام السوداني من ضجيج  وصخب إعلامي وجماهيري، فالأمر عندنا مختلف في كل شئ فتجد الجماهير  المتعطشة لرؤية النجوم الجدد ترابط منذ ساعات الصباح الأولى حتى لحظة إغلاق  المكاتب في وقت متأخر، كلهم أمل في أخذ صورة تذكارية لأساطيرهم القادمة  التي نسجها لهم الإعلام من وحي خياله فكل غالبية اللاعبين يكونون بطيخة  مقفولة لم نرهم على أرض الواقع .

غياب الاحترافية

لعل الناظر  والمتأمل في هذه الكلمة ( الاحترافية ) يجدها عميقة في معناها، جذابة  وجميلة في مفردتها، وهي أساس العمل الرياضي في العصر الحالي وتشكل العنوان  والواجهة الأبرز لشكل طريقة تعامل النادي أو المؤسسة الرياضية، كالتحضير  لتقديم اللاعب المتعاقد معه لوسائل الإعلام في مؤتمر صحفي كبير يليق  بالنادي حتى ولو كان حجم اللاعب ومواهبه صغيرة فالأهم هنا شخصية النادي  ونظرة المجتمع الرياضي لكيفية تقديمه للاعبيه، لكننا في السودان نكتفي فقط  بحمل اللاعب على الأعناق في مشهد لا يمت للاحترافية بصلة فما ذنب تلك  الجماهير التي تحمله على الأعناق إذا اكتشفت إنه «ماسورة» عيار 10 بوصة .

الصحافة لها دور في هذه المهزلة

السلطة  الرابعة في الدولة أو صاحبة الجلالة بمثل مالها من أدوار ايجابية  ومساهمتها الفاعلة في رقي وتطور الكرة السودانية هي ذاتها التي تمثل أساس  الهرج والمرج الذي يحدث في تسجيلات اللاعبين بمكاتب الاتحاد العام ، فهي  تقوم بجعل الجماهير تتدافع بشكل خرافي إلى مكاتب التسجيلات لأنها تصور  القادمين إلى كشوفات القمة في مشهد الأساطير حتى تتخيل في لحظة شرود أن  القادم للتوقيع في الهلال أو المريخ هو ميسي أو كرستيانو ، أو نيمار أو  زلتان ابراهيموفيتش ، فهي بذلك تسعى لاستغلال عدم معرفة الجماهير بخلفية  اللاعب القادم لأنه دائماً ما يكون مجهولاً عكس أندية شمال أفريقيا التي  تستجلب لاعبين معروفين ظهروا وتألقوا في بطولتي أفريقيا .

التسجيلات للكسب الإداري

في  الغالب الأعم أن التسجيلات هي معركة يخوضها مجلس الإدارة بمعزل عن الإطار  الفني أو بالأصح ظاهرة يقودها رئيس النادي والممسك بمقاليد الأمور كلها وهي  مكمن الخطورة وللأسف لا يكون للمدير الفني أي دور فيها إنما تنحصر مهمته  في الإشراف على هؤلاء اللاعبون الذين تم التعاقد معهم وأن فشلوا فالمدرب  وحده يكون المسؤول ويوضع رأسه على مقصلة الإقالة .

المنتخب الوطني المتضرر الأول

إدارات  القمة وإعلامها وحتى الجمهور يخرجون بعد انتهاء فتره التسجيلات وتكدس  لاعبيهم بالمحترفين ( الفالصو) ، يخرجون مبتهجين ومتباهين ويخرجون ألسنتهم  طويلة بأنهم انتصروا على الاتحاد العام بتسجيل أكبر عدد من الأجانب  ومقارنين أنفسهم بالند الآخر والذي يمارس نفس الحال ، لكن في حقيقة وجوهر  الأمر يشترك جميع هؤلاء في هدم مسيرة واستقرار منتخب الوطن والذي يعتمد  اعتماداً كلياً على فريقي القمة في استحقاقاته القارية ، فبعد سيطرة  المحترفين على تشكيل القمة في جميع خطوط الملعب ورغم اقتناعنا الكامل بأن  غالبيتهم العظمي لا يستحقون الجلوس في بنك الاحتياطي ناهيك عن التشكيل  الأساسي لكنهم يوجدون رغم أنف الجميع فقط لأنهم محترفون ويدفع لهم بالدولار  الحار ولا يصح جلوسهم احتياطياً .

هذا مصير الموهوبين في بلادي

الأشياء  سالفة الذكر وخوف مجالس الإدارات في أندية القمة من انقلاب الصحافة التي  هللت للمحترفين وصورتهم بأفضل الصور وأطلقت عليهم أبرز الألقاب تخاف  المجالس من لسان الصحافة في جلوس المحترفين على مقاعد البدلاء أو خروجهم من  قائمة الـ18 ما يجعلهم يفضلون الزج بهم على حساب لاعبين سودانيين موهوبين  مما يجعلهم على حافة الشطب أو الإعارة والتي هي شطب بطريقة جميلة ، الشئ  الذي يساهم في قتل الطموح لدى المواهب الوطنية التي ترمي في سلة بدلاء  القمة رغم إيمان الجميع بإمكانياتهم وأحقية وجودهم على أرضية الملعب بدلاً  عن أشباه المحترفين، فلاعبون أمثال النعيم وأحمد عادل وصالح عبداللـه وعبده  جابر والأمثلة كثيرة جداً عن ضياع تلك المواهب التي كانت أملنا في قيادة  الصقور يوماً ما .

التسجيلات بمثابة العيد للسماسرة

من  المؤسف حقاً وجود سماسرة وأشخاص لا علاقة لهم بالأندية لا من بعيد ولا من  قريب، إنما فقط تحكمهم العلاقات الشخصية والضرب تحت الحزام واللعب على عقول  الإداريين ليبيعوهم بضائع ضاربة ويبيعون من بعدها رؤساء الأندية الوهم  للجماهير تساعدهم في ذلك صاحبة الجلالة ( الصحافة الرياضية ) ويتورط فيهم  النادي ويبحثون في تسجيلات القسم الثاني عن طريق التخلص منهم بعد أن يتم  قيدهم أفريقاً وبالتالي تفقد الأندية فرصة إضافة لاعبين آخرين وتقل حظوظهم،  بل وتنعدم في المشاركات وتدور العجلة من جديد بنفس الأساليب في كل عام .

«الكشيفون» ثقافة مفقودة في أنديتنا

من  أبجديات الأشياء المتعارف عليها لإدارة الملفات الفنية في الأندية  العالمية في شتى أنحاء الأرض والتي تتبع الطرق المؤدية إلى النجاحات ما  يسمى بـ( الكشيفين ) أو المتابعين ومهمة هؤلاء تنحصر فقط في مراقبة  اللاعبين الموهوبين والمبرزين في دوريات بلدهم أو الدوريات الأخرى وتقوم  بحصرهم وتقديمهم لإدارات الأجهزة الفنية الذين يختاروا منهم من يصلحون  لخططهم ومن ثم تقوم الإدارة في بدء المفاوضات وتجهيز العروض حتى يكونوا في  انتظار التوقيع فقط إذا بدأت فترة التسجيلات ، وهو الأمر الذي يحدث عكسه  عندنا تماماً .

اتجاه القمة نحو الأجانب هل لضعف اللاعب الوطني أم ( للشو) الإعلامي ؟

الناظر  لكشف فريقي القمة يجده مكتظاً عن آخره بمختلف جنسيات العالم تقريباً  وبعضهم مثنى وثلاث من بلد واحد ،ولا يزال عدد الأجانب في تزايد مستمر الأمر  الذي يجعلنا أمام سؤال واضح وهو، هل هذا الاتجاه نحو الأجانب بهذه الكمية  ناتج عدم قناعة رؤساء الأندية باللاعب الوطني وأن حواء السودان لم تعد  قادرة على انجاب الأفذاذ أم أنها تسجيلات ( للشو) الإعلامي فقط ؟.

التجنيس أس البلاء وضياع لهيبة الجنسية السودانية

بلا  شك نستطيع وبلا خجل أو حياء أن نعضد ونؤكد على كلام الدكتور كمال حامد  شداد تلك النظرة الفاحصة والتي انتقدها الجميع لكننا اليوم أدركنا بعد نظر  البروف شداد وما لجرح بميت إيلام ، فهو كان قد حدد المحترفين في حدود  الثلاثة فقط ،لكن إدارات أندية القمة بواسطة نفوذها استطاعت التحايل على  القانون بتجنيس الأجانب حتى تستطيع القمة تسجيل أكبر عدد منهم ، وكان لصلاح  إدريس سامحه اللـه نصيب الأسد في هذه الظاهرة التي أضرت بمنتخبنا وأضاعت  مواهبنا التي رميت مع سبق الإصرار والترصد لعيون هؤلاء المواسير ، وللأسف  أصبحت الجنسية السودانية في مرمطة بأيدي قمة الكرة السودانية وغالباً  مستسلمة للأجانب قبل نزولهم من سلم الطائرة وهي التي تمنع عن الأجانب في  الدول الأخرى حتى ولو بقي الأجنبي سنيناً عددا إذا لم يستطع تمثيل البلد ،  فأي هوان هذا يا سادة القوم؟ .
التنقلات هي بمثابة عيد ينتظره السماسر ، والخلاص في الكشيفين .. وهذا ما جعل الجنسية السودانية أضحوكة في الرياضة
قالها كمال شداد منذ سنين وفهمناها الآن: الأجانب أضروا بالمنتخب
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻟﺪﻏﺔ ....ﻧﻮﺍﻋﻢ
ﺑﻘﻠﻤﻲ/ ﻋﺒﻴﺮ ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻴﻪ
ﻧﻮﺍﻋﻢ ﻣﺮﻳﺨﻴﻪ ﻭﺑﺖ ﺑﻠﺪ ... ﺭﻣﻴﺴﺎﺀ ﺑﺖ ﺍﻟﺒﻠﺪ

ﻣﻘﺎﻟﻚ ﺍﻋﺠﺒﻨﻲ ﻭﺍﺳﻠﻮﺑﻚ ﺟﻤﻴﻞ ..ﻭﺍﺷﻜﺮﻙ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻻﻃﺮﺍﺀ
ﺍﻟﻬﺪﻑ ﻭﺍﺣﺪ ﻭﺍﻟﻬﻮﻱ ﻣﺸﺘﺮﻙ ..
ﺷﻜﺮﺍ ﺍﺧﺘﻲ ﺍﻟﻌﺰﻳﺰﻩ
ﺑﻘﻠﻤﻲ
ﺭﻣﻴﺴﺎﺀ ﺑﺖ ﺍﻟﺒﻠﺪ
ﻧﻮﺍﻋﻢ ﻣﺮﻳﺨﻴﻪ
●○●☆☆☆●○●
ﺍﺣﻤﺪﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﺍﻭﻻ ﻭﺍﺧﻴﺮﺍ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺟﻌﻠﻨﻲ ﺍﻋﺸﻖ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻛﻴﻒ ﻻ ﻭﺍﻧﺎ ﺗﺮﺑﻴﺖ
ﻓﻲ ﻣﻨﺰﻝ ﻣﺮﻳﺨﻲ ﺧﺎﻟﺺ ﻳﻌﺸﻖ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺣﺪ ﺍﻟﻨﺨﺎﻉ ﻧﺤﺘﻔﻞ ﺑﻔﻮﺯﻩ
ﺟﻤﻴﻌﺎ ﻭﻧﺤﺰﻥ ﻟﺨﺴﺎﺭﺗﻪ ﺟﻤﻴﻌﺎ
ﺍﻋﺘﺰ ﺑﻤﻮﻟﺪﻱ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻋﺎﻡ 89 ﻭﻟﺬﺍﻟﻚ ﻳﻠﻐﺒﻨﻲ ﺍﺑﻲ ﺑﻮﺵ ﺍﻟﺴﻌﺪ
ﺍﺭﺩﺕ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻛﺘﺐ ﻋﻦ ﻋﺸﻘﻲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻋﺒﺮﻛﻢ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﺍﻳﻪ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻔﺘﺮﻩ ﺍﻻﺧﻴﺮﻩ
ﻻﺣﻈﺖ ﻫﺠﻮﻡ ﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﺧﺘﻲ ﺍﻟﺮﺍﺋﻌﻪ ﻋﺒﻴﺮ ﺍﻻﻫﻠﻴﻪ ﺍﻋﺠﺒﺘﻲ ﻛﺘﺎﺑﺎﺗﻬﺎ
ﻭﺣﺒﻬﺎ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻟﻦ ﺗﺴﻴﺮﻱ ﻭﺣﺪﻙ ﻓﺤﻮﺍﺀ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺩﺍﻳﻤﺎ ﻭﺟﻮﺩ ﻓﻲ ﻛﻞ
ﺷﻲ
ﺍﻋﻠﻢ ﺍﻧﻨﻲ ﺳﺎﻭﺍﺟﻪ ﺍﻧﺘﻘﺎﺩﺍﺕ ﻭﻛﺜﻴﺮ ﻣﻦ ﻳﻄﻠﺒﻮ ﻣﻨﻲ ﺍﻻﻫﺘﻤﺎﻡ
ﺑﺎﻟﻤﻄﺒﺦ
ﻭﻻﻛﻦ ﻟﻦ ﺗﻨﺎﻟﻮ ﻣﺮﺍﺩﻛﻢ ﻻﻧﻲ ﺳﺎﺩﻋﻢ ﻓﺮﻳﻘﻲ ﻭﻋﺸﻘﻲ ﻛﻤﺎ ﺑﺪﺕ
ﻣﻼﻣﺢ ﺍﻟﺒﻄﻮﻟﻪ ﻭﺟﺐ ﻋﻠﻴﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﺪﻓﺎﻉ ﻋﻦ ﻣﺮﻳﺨﻨﺎ ﺍﻟﻌﻈﻴﻢ ﻭﺍﻧﺘﻮ ﻣﻮﺗﻮ
ﺑﻐﻴﻈﻜﻢ ....
ﻣﺘﺎﺑﻌﻪ ﺟﺪﺍ ﻟﻠﻤﺮﺑﺦ ﻣﻨﺬ ﺍﻋﻮﺍﻡ ﻭﺣﻘﻴﻘﻪ ﺍﻗﻮﻟﻬﺎ ﻻﻭﻝ ﻣﺮﻩ ﻳﻨﺘﺎﺑﻨﻲ
ﺍﺣﺴﺎﺱ ﻗﻮﻱ ﺑﻔﻮﺯ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﺎﻻﻣﻴﺮﻩ ﺍﻻﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﻪ ﻭﻟﻴﺴﺖ ﺑﺒﻌﻴﺪﻩ ﻓﻲ ﻇﻞ
ﻓﺮﻳﻖ ﻳﻘﻮﺩﻩ ﻣﺪﺭﺏ ﺧﺒﺮ ﺩﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﺒﻄﻮﻻﺕ ﻭﺻﺎﻝ ﻭﺟﺎﻝ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ
ﻭﻻﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﻣﻬﺮﻩ ...
ﻳﺠﺐ ﺍﻥ ﻧﺼﻠﻲ ﺭﻛﻌﺘﻴﻦ ﻟﻠﻪ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺟﻞ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻟﻴﻔﻮﺯ ﺑﺎﻟﺒﻄﻮﻟﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
ﻓﻘﻂ ﻳﻨﻘﺼﻪ ﺩﺭﻫﻢ ﺍﻟﺤﻆ ﻭﺍﻟﺘﻮﻓﻴﻖ ﺻﻠﻮ ﻣﻦ ﺍﺟﻞ ﺍﻥ ﻧﻨﺘﺼﺮ ﻭﻧﻔﻮﺯ
ﺑﺎﻟﻜﺎﺱ
ﻗﺎﻝ ﺗﻌﺎﻟﻲ ( ﺍﺩﻋﻮﻧﻲ ﺍﺳﺘﺠﺐ ﻟﻜﻢ )
ﺍﺫﻥ ﺍﺩﻋﻮ ﺍﻟﻠﻪ ﻟﻠﻨﺘﺼﺮ ﻭﻧﻔﻮﺯ ﺑﺎﻟﺒﻄﻮﻟﻪ
ﻧﻮﺍﻋﻢ ﺍﺧﻴﺮﻩ :::::
ﺗﻌﺎﺩﻟﻨﺎ ﻣﻊ ﻣﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻟﻔﺎﺷﺮ ﻭﺍﻧﺘﻬﺖ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻩ ﻭﻻ ﺍﺭﻳﺪ ﺍﻥ ﺍﺩﺧﻞ ﻓﻲ
ﺍﻟﺘﻔﺎﺻﻴﻞ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺩﺍﺭﺕ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﺸﺎﺭﻉ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺨﻲ
ﺍﺫﺍ ﻓﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺑﺒﻄﻮﻟﻪ ﺍﻓﺮﻳﻘﺎ ﻭﺧﺴﺮ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﺳﻨﻜﻮﻥ ﺍﺳﻌﺪ ﻧﺎﺱ ﻓﻲ
ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻟﻢ ﺍﺫﻥ ﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﻓﻲ ﺩﺍﻫﻴﻪ ﺭﻛﺰﻭ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﺭﻩ ﺍﻟﺠﺎﻳﻪ ﻻﻧﻬﺎ ﺍﻻﻫﻢ
ﻭﺍﻻﺧﻄﺮ
ﻭﻓﺎﻕ ﺳﻄﻴﻒ ﺧﻄﻴﺮ ﻭﺍﻧﻪ ﺍﺳﺘﻌﺎﺩ ﻋﺪﺩ ﻣﻦ ﻻﻋﺒﻴﻪ ﻭﻋﻠﻲ ﺍﻟﺠﻬﺎﺯ ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻲ
ﻭﺍﻟﻼﻋﺒﻴﻦ ﺍﻥ ﻳﻌﻤﻠﻮ ﺟﻴﺪﺍ ﻟﻬﺬﻩ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻩ ﻓﺎﻧﻬﺎ ﺗﺤﺖ ﺷﻌﺎﺭ ﻧﻜﻮﻥ ﺍﻭ ﻻ
ﻧﻜﻮﻥ
ﻛﻞ ﺍﻟﺘﻮﻓﻴﻖ ﻟﻼﺣﻤﺮ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻓﺮﻳﻘﻴﺎ ﻭﺍﻟﺪﻭﺭﻱ ﻣﺎﺯﺍﻝ ﻃﻮﻳﻞ ﻭﺍﻟﻮﺻﻴﻒ
ﺣﺘﻤﺎ ﺳﻴﺘﻌﺜﺮ ﺍﺫﺍ ﻛﺎﻥ ﻫﺬﺍ ﻫﻮ ﻣﺴﺘﻮﺍﻫﻮ ..
ﻻﻥ ﺍﻟﻜﻮﻛﻲ ﺗﺨﻮﻑ ﻣﻦ ﻣﻮﺍﺟﻬﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻧﻘﻮﻝ ﻟﻴﻚ ﺍﻧﺖ ﻟﺴﻪ ﻣﺎﺷﻲ
ﺑﺎﻟﺤﻆ ﻭﻳﺎﺩﺍﺏ ﻇﻬﺮ ﻟﻴﻚ ﺍﻟﻐﺮﻳﻖ ﻭﺍﻟﻜﺒﻜﺒﻪ ﺑﺪﺕ ﺑﻘﻮﻟﻮ ﺳﻴﻚ ﺳﻴﻚ
ﻣﻌﻠﻘﻪ ﻓﻴﻚ ﺍﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﺠﺰﺍﺋﺮ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺍﻳﻬﻢ ﺳﺘﺨﺘﺎﺭ ﻭﻋﻠﻲ ﻳﺪ ﺍﻱ ﻓﺮﻳﻖ
ﺗﺮﻳﺪ ﺍﻥ ﺗﻮﺩﻉ ﺍﻟﺒﻄﻮﻟﻪ
ﻭﻟﻨﺎ ﻋﻮﺩﻩ ﻭﻣﺎﺿﻮﻥ ﻓﻲ ﺩﺭﺏ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺳﻨﺮﺩ ﻟﻜﻞ ﻣﻦ ﻳﺘﻄﺎﻭﻝ ﻋﻠﻲ
ﺍﻟﺰﻋﻴﻢ
ﺍﻧﻪ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﻛﻔﻲ
قروب عاصفة الحزم المريخي
*

----------


## habashi

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

ظاهرة مريخية انتقلت للهلال ..!!



محمد كامل سعيد

كرات عكسية

ظاهرة مريخية انتقلت للهلال ..!!

* تابعت جزء من مباراة الهلال والنسور التي اقيمت أول أمس امام النسور في الدوري الممتاز، وتعجبت بعدما تأكدت من انتقال ظاهرة صحية وجميلة ورائعة من المريخ الى الهلال تتمثل في الاعتماد والدفع باللاعبين الصغار..!!

* نعم لقد كان المريخ هو مبتدع ذلك الأسلوب، قبل ان يتبدل وتتعدل خارطة التعامل داخل النادي، وكان من الطبيعي ان نتابع صغار السن وهم يقاتلون باسم الاحمر في كل المسابقات ويحرجون كبار الاندية الأخرى بما فيها الهلال بل ويتفوقون وبجدارة..!!

* الشاهد ان السودان يتميز عن غيره من البلدان حولنا، سواء العربية او الافريقية، بمواهب صغاره، مع العلم ان بقية البلدان تتجه للصناعة ـ صناعة اللاعب ـ وكما نعرف فان الصناعة تتشعب وتصعب ودائماً ما تكون دوربها معقدة..!!

* ويمثل تعدد البئات حجر الزاوية في وجود مواهب وباعداد خرافية في كل المناشط لا تحتاج الاّ للرعاية والاهتمام حتى تتحول الى نجوم كبيرة يكون بامكانها تشريف السودان والمساهمة في اعادته الى صدارة الخارطة الرياضية اقليمياً ودولياً..!!

* الفرنسي غارزيتو اشتهر بتشجيعه للاعبين الصغار، ولعل بدايته مع المريخ اكدت تلك الحقيقة بعدما ظل يعتمد على الثنائي ابراهومة وشمس الفلاح، لكن سرعان ما تبدلت الصورة ربما لأسباب بعضها مجهول والآخر معلوم يعرفه الجميع..!!

* ابتعد ابراهومة وشمس الفلاح لأسباب علاقتها مباشرة باخطاء ادارية لا شأن للمدير الفني بها، فكان ان اجتهد الخواجة وقدم لنا الصاعد الواعد شرف الدين شيبون الذي اثبتت الايام تعرضه للظلم طوال الفترة الماضية..!!

* وعلى الرغم من تفرد ابراهومة وشمس الفلاح واقتناع الجميع بمقدراتهما وامكانياتهما الكبيرة والخرافية الاّ ان احداً لا من جانب الادارة أو الاعلام لم يتكرم بفتح هذا الملف او يتعرض لأسباب ابتعاد الثنائي وما اذا كان قد حدث بصورة عفوية ام بطريقة متعمد..!!

* السياسة الحالية في المريخ والتي لا يوجد بند الاهتمام بالشباب في قائمتها، ستزيد من الاشكاليات في قادم السنوات خاصة وان الفرق السنية تعتبر هي الذخيرة والاحتياطي المناسب والاستثمار الحقيقي في كل الاندية العالمية..!!

* سقوط شباب المريخ امام الهلال قبل اسابيع ما هو الاّ بيان عملي اكد فشل المجلس في ادارة هذا الملف الاستراتيجي والمهم، كما ان الشغب الذي صاحب تلك المباراة بفعل النظرة التعصبية هو الذي جعل الجميع يتهربون من حقيقة تردي الأوضاع..!!

* مجلس المريخ لم يضع حتى الآن اي استراتيجية منذ (13) سنة، ولم يوضح لأحد الأهداف والخطط والمشاريع التي يسعى لتحقيقها في اشارة عملية اكدت تغلغل العشوائية وبالتالي غياب النظرة التخطيطية والعمل المدروس..!!

* اللاعب الجاهز ـ سواء كان محترفاً او احد مشاطيب الهلال ـ لا ولن يفيد المريخ في شئ ونحن اذ نقول ذلك نستند على اعتماد المجلس ومن خلفه قادة الرأي العام الاحمر على تلك السياسة التي اثبتت فشلها وابتعادها عن النظرة المستقبلية العملية..!!

* تخريمة أولى: ان ما يصرفه المجلس المريخي على محترف واحد بالامكان ان يساهم في دعم واعداد عشرات اللاعبين الصغار في المراحل السنية خاصة وان المجلس وبتلك السياسة يمكن ان يشتري المستقبل..!!

* تخريمة ثانية: الكاردينال، اختلفنا او اتفقنا معه، أعلن منذ اليوم الأول لفترته الرئاسية الاعتماد على الناشئين والشباب، وأكد ان عام 2017 سيشهد الاستغناء عن المحترفين الأجانب.. واعتقد ان خطته تمضي بنجاح..!!

* تخريمة ثالثة: تابعت اخبار وفاق سطيف في الصحف الجزائرية بالامس ووصلت لقناعة تتمثل في ان حامل اللقب اذا عبر المريخ الاحد فان ذلك سيكون بسبب الاستفزاز الذي مارسه البعض على الاشقاء.. وربنا يستر..!!



يا محمد كامل ابراهومة وشمس الفلاح ما سجلين في الكشف الافريقي لهذا الموسم بالتالي الدفع بهما في المباريات لا يقدم ولا يؤخر والاولى تجهيز من يشاركون افريقيا ولا اظن ان عدم مشاركتهم حربا غير معلنة عليهما كما تلمح وتاني شئ ده كلام ما كتو هسي وتالت شئ ما ملاحظ ان عمودك بتكلم عن الهلال اكثر من المريخ ورابع شئ موسم التسجيلات الجاي الهلال حا يسجل كوتة معترفين وقابلني لو ما كردنة لحس تصريحاتو
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 
كلام في الشبك
حسام حامد
الدعومات المعنوية والمادية والخدمة التفاعلية..!!

×جولة  المريخ الافتتاحية برسم مجموعات الأبطال أمام مولدية شباب العلمة دفع  خلالها جمهور الفريق ما يقارب النصف مليار بحسب تصريحات متوكل أحمد علي  لـ«صحيفة الزاوية»، فيما خالف أمين الخزينة ومسؤول ملف الاستثمار بالنادي  أقوال زميله بالمجلس، فقال للصحف: ‘‘أن الجمهور المريخي لم يتفاعل مع جولة  العلمة بالصورة المُثلى’’، بسبب العائد المادي الشحيح، وصرح بذات الصدد ما  يفيد بأن الجمهور المريخي لم يتفاعل مع مشاريع النادي وكان سبباً في فشل  مشروع تحويل الرصيد برغم تحمله أي أدروب الوزر الأكبر من فشل ذلك المشروع  كما سبق وأن تحدثنا.

×ما أعادني بالذاكرة لتلك الأحداث هو التفاعل  الجميل الذي أبداه جمهور أهلي جدة تجاه مشاريع النادي الأخضر، ذلك بتنفيذ  فكرة جميلة ومستحدثة سبق وان طرحتها بهذه المساحة في الموسم قبل الماضي  للمجلس المريخي إبان مشاركة المريخ برمضانية الظفرة الإماراتي، وسبق لجمهور  دورتموند الألماني أن استخدم ذات الفكرة في دفع عجلة التطور بالنادي  الأصفر، ما جعله يودع عصر الفقر، والفكرة نقدمها من خلال الخبر الذي نشرته  صحيفة الوطن السعودية بما ينص على: ‘‘بلغ دخل متجر النادي الأهلي من بيع  أطقم الفريق الأول لكرة القدم المخصصة للموسم المقبل مليون ونصف ريال..  يأتي ذلك بعدما شهد المتجر إقبالا كبيرا على شراء الأطقم الجديدة للفريق  التي سيشارك بها في الموسم الجديد، وذلك لليوم الثاني على التوالي والمبلغ  مرشح للزيادة’’. انتهى

×بعد جولة العلمة قدمتُ سؤالاً مباشراً لمجلس  المريخ مفاده: كم سيبلغ دخل مباراة المريخ والعلمة الإجمالي حال كان  مقروناً بشراء كل فرد من الجمهور «تي شيرت» من متجر الفريق المتوقف عن  العمل والذي يقع بالاتجاه الغربي لغرف تبديل الملابس.. علماً بأن الدخل بلغ  قرابة النصف مليار دون أن يكون مصحوباً بعملية الشراء المذكورة..؟!

×أيضاً  ومن خلال تعاقد المريخ بصورة مؤقتة مع شركة أوريدو القطرية تم تصميم شعار  للفريق ليظهر به في المباريات الودية العالمية للنادي في ذلك الوقت، حينها  طرحت في هذه المساحة ذات الفكرة للإدارة بأن تستجلب من ذات الشركة أزياء  ذات جودة نوعية ومن ثم بيعها للجمهور في عملية تجارية حتى لا نستمع للحديث  اللائم للجمهور عن عدم المساهمة في دفع مسيرة الفريق إلاّ من خلال دخل  المباريات، عندها فالمجلس هو الملام فالتقصير ليس من قبل الجماهير التي لم  تجد أي خدمات تفاعلية بغية المساهمة في دعم النادي بالمال اللهم إلاّ من  خلال مشاريع تحويل الرصيد وبطاقة «كاش أمان» والمقصورة الماسية، الجدير  بالذكر أن المجلس فشل في توفير حملة إعلانية تثبت اهتمامه الكبير وحرصه على  نجاح تلك المشاريع.

×فريق المريخ أدى خلال هذا الموسم أربعة  مباريات أفريقية على ملعبه أمام كل من: عزام التنزاني، كابوسكورب الأنغولي،  الترجي التونسي، وحال أضفنا لها جولتي الوفاق والاتحاد الجزائريين بدور  المجموعتين، يكون مجموع المباريات ستة مباريات أفريقية، وهو رقم قابل  للزيادة؛ قصدت من تلك المباريات إثبات أن الجمهور كان بإمكانه دعم النادي  بصورة كبيرة من خلال شراء أزياء الفريق من متجر النادي الغير مستثمر، بعد  فض الشراكة بين شركة با جعفر أخوان ومجلس المريخ المتعلقة ببيع قمصان  الفريق، مع ملاحظة أنني تحدثت عن المباريات الأفريقية لأن الجمهور يحب دعم  فريقه خلال هذه المنافسة، ويحب أكثر أن يكون شكل المدرجات جاذب ومقبول  ومشرف للسودان والمريخ، وذلك لا يعني عدم مساهمة الجمهور في شراء القمصان  خلال مباريات الممتاز ما يجعل العائد المادي قابلاً للزيادة.

×مثل  هذه المشاريع الرائدة تفيد أندية كرة القدم الباحثة عن زيادة مداخيلها  بصورة أو بأخرى، على عكس المريخ الذي لا يوفر أزياء من شركات مميزة للاعبي  الفريق، ناهيك عن التفكير في توفيرها للجمهور، وهو الأمر الذي ننتظر تداركه  بدءًا من الموسم المقبل حتى لا يعود عثمان أدروب لاتهام جماهير المريخ  بالتقصير، في ظل عدم وجود «خدمات تفاعلية» على غرار النادي الأسري والبطاقة  الذكية، والمنتجات الحصرية..ما يشكك في نوايا المجلس الاستثمارية.

في القائم

×الحديث  عن الدعم المادي لابد وأن يكون مصحوباً بالدعم المعنوي وفي هذه الأيام  يعقد جمهور المريخ اجتماعات مستمرة للتحضير لمعركة الوفاق.

×مباريات  المريخ الأفريقية أثبت خلالها جمهور المريخ أنه الرقم واحد في دعم الفريق  إذ تكفي الطرق التشجيعية المبتكرة للتأكيد على تلك النقطة.

×صحيح أن  الجمهور المريخي مشتت في شكل جماعات كل جماعة تنصاع لعقليتها الخاصة إلاّ  أنها ظلت تدعم الأحمر طيلة مشواره القاري بذات الحب وذات الدوافع في التألق  وهي نقطة تفاهم ننتظر تفعليها لتوحيد المدرجات المريخية في جولة الحسم  الأفريقية.

×توحيد شكل الملعب بجانب توحيد الأهازيج يؤكد على النظام الذي يقود للتفوق دائماً في مختلف مناحي الحياة.

×نعود لنقول للإداريين بالنادي: أن الجمهور دائم الدعم لناديه، فمتى يدعم المجلس الجمهور بتوفير الخدمات التفاعلية..؟!

شبك خارجي

# تحديث وتنفيذ الأفكار يجلب المال وليس التكرار ..!! 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لز يا لذيذ       




انا ما عارف الحكام ديل بشفقوا كده ليه
تلقى الهلال ما اتضايق لسه يساعدوه سريع
الاسئلة الاولى في الامتحان ما بتحتاج لبخرة
ولا لشف
اسئلة ضع دائرة حول رقم الاجابة الصحيحة
مثال 
الفريق الوحيد الذي يحابيه الحكام هو
1_الهلال
2-الهلال
3-الهلال
4-كل ما ذكر صحيح
او اسئلة من ابو اجب بلا او نعم
1- النادي الوحيد الذي فاز ببطولات خارجية للسودان هو المريخ
او سؤال اخرج الكلمة الشاذة
المريخ..الوفاق. مازيمبي.الهلال
لكن حكم الهلال والنسور عملها اوضح من الحكم البدل الارقام
صلاح الدافوري دفر مدافع النسور دفعا بائنا
السادة خجل ليه
لكن الحكم عمل ما شايف
 كالعادة و...
وحسب بلنت للهلال
طبعا ابشنب ما بلعب في حاجات زي دي
يكتل ليك المنافس من 5 دقائق
على كل حال ده الهلال
وديل حكام الهلال

فراق الوفاق
لا اقل من ذلك يوم الاحد
نريد ان نرى الوفاق قد فارق الابطال
بيد الابطال
وسط حضور عشرات الآلاف من الجمهور الدعاشي
بحسبان ان الاحد يوم ماطر كما تنبأت الارصاد
او الجمهور الداعشي الذي سيحقق خلافة المريخ على بطولة الابطال
احد الصفوة اقترح عنوانا مناسبا لتلك المعركة
والمزمل بشر به
ليكون ذلك العنوان امرا
خصوصا ان محكوم عليه بالإعدام قد طالب بان يشنق بقميص الهلال كما نشرت صحيفة زرقاء
ولقد احتفوا به لكأنه سوف يعدم لجهاده
احتفوا بمدان سيعدم
واستهجنوا كلمة بلاغية
اعدام ميت
على كل حال لقد اعجبني حديث صديق لي من الدماعة
صاح اولاده
الكهرباء جات املوا الباغات هسي بتقطع
فقال لي اديني تلفون معتصم محمود اقول ليه المنافسة بدت املوا الاعمدة هسي بتطيروا
قلت ليه معتصم بزعل لو طار الكاردينال مش الهلال
مباراة الاحد طريقها واحد
نصر مريح
للمريخ
قال ليك الهلالاب يوم الاحد كلهم متلثمين
خايفين الوفاق يعرفهم
يعرف انهم الزاغوا زمان
وذاقوا الهوان
ما يقولوا الوفاق ما متذكرهم ويظهروا قدامو
يبقوا زي نكتة الزول العمل ليه عملة وهرب
 رجع بعد زمن و...
عارفنها مش
مجرمين انتوا عاوزني اعيدها
ليه هي مباراة هلال ونيل بتاعة حصاحيصا
الكوكي مدرب الهلال بيشبه هاني رمزي الممثل
ماعارف ليه جاني احساس انه في النهاية حايكون زيو
في داقس منو وفيه
او في نمس بوند
او في العربي
بتاع شفت البضاعة
هنا حا يكون شفت الاضاعة
اضاعة الاحلام
ممكن الكوكي يبقى مدرب خلع
اصلو الهلال ما بيعرفش
يجيب بطولة من برة
نتمنى ان تكون التذاكر بيد مجلس المريخ وان تطرح باكرا
فهذه مباراة تهم كل أفريقيا
 كيف لا وهي ما بين البطل السابق والبطل اللاحق للبطولة (بإذن الله)
نرجوكم ان توزعوا التذاكر منذ زمن مريح
مريح اووووا اوووا
*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*




المريخ يدمر مستقبله بينما يبني الهلال مستقبلا مشرقا بالاعتماد على لاعبين شبان !!
الحقوا المريخ قبل فوات الاوان !!
تابعت مباراة الهلال وشفقت فعلا على مستقبلا المريخ لانه سيكون مظلم في ظل الاعتماد على اللاعبين الجاهزين !!



...مساوي.. الشغيل.. مكسيم ..فيصل موسي ..كاريكا ..بشة ..بوي وضيف عليهم كامل سعيد وموسى مصطفى ومعاهم روشا واللمبي  يا هم ديل مستقبل الهلال ..ابراهومة وبكري وشمس الفلاح وشيبون ديل باقي ليهم موسم ويعتزلوا ..
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الجفلن خلهن اقرع الواقفات			 				 		 					     
 

 * الأخ  الحبيب مزمل أبوالقاسم طالب مجلس ادارة المريخ بتأجيل مباراة المريخ ومريخ  الفاشر الدورية وعدد  الأسباب المنطقية لهذه الاسباب أولها سوء ارضية  الميدان وان المريخ يلعب  خارج أرضه وبدون جماهيره في مباراة حساسة وأي  نتيجة غير ايجابية قد تؤثر  بشكل او بآخر في الجماهير قبل اللاعبين وهو  مقبل على مباراة تاريخية.
* حقيقة   طلب التأجيل كان منطقياً فالمريخ تعرض لمصاعب جمة في هذه المباراة أولها   ان الارهاق الناتج عن السفر كان واضحاً على لاعبي المريخ، ثانياً خوف   اللاعبين من التعرض للاصابة وهم يلعبون في أرضية ميدان غاية في السوء جعلهم   يلعبون على الواقف.. ولكن كما يقولون سلمت الجرة ولم يصاب أي لاعب من   لاعبي المريخ.     
*  وشاهدنا  جميعاً عبر الشاشة البلورية سوء ارضية ملعب النقعة والذي لا يصلح  اطلاقاً  لممارسة كرة القدم ولا ادري لماذا يصر اتحاد الفاشر رغم وجود  استاد آخر  بقامة مباريات الممتاز في مثل هذا الملعب صاحب أسوأ ارضية في  ملاعب السودان.
* نهنئ   مريخ الفاشر بالنقطتين اللتين انتزعهما من براثن النمر المفترس مريخ السعد   وهو يلجأ الى سياسة الخندقة الكاملة ساعده أيضا أرضية ملعب غاية في السوء   فشلت فيها كل مهارات لاعبي المريخ في تمريرة لمسة واحدة جمالية الامر الذي   عانى منه لاعبو المريخ في اظهار مهاراتهم الكروية.
* ونقول   لغارزيتو الجفلن خلهن اقرع الوقفات...ولن يجدي البكاء على اللبن المسكوب   وأمام المريخ مباراة هامة تبقت لها أيام أقل من أصابع اليد ورغم ان الدوري   الممتاز مطلب مريخي ومازالت امام المريخ تسع مبارات دورية لا أعتقد بأن   المريخ سوف يفرط في الممتاز.
*  غارزيتو  بدأ الاستعداد لمباراة وفاق سطيف من استاد النقعة وهو ينتقد اداء  لاعبيه  وقال بأن المريخ لم يكن مطلقا يستحق نتيجة افضل من تلك التي خرج  بها لأنه  لم يلعب كرة قدم واضاف: كانت هرجلة كروية وكان الاستهتار سيد  الموقف ولم  يحترم اللاعبين المنافس مطلقاً ولم يظهروا جدية في الاداء أو  رغبة في الكسب  فكان من طبيعي ان يفشلوا في الوصول الى شباك بهاء الدين  محجوب.
* الرأي   عندي بأن لاعبي المريخ كما قال غارزيتو لم يحترموا الخصم ولم يخرجوا كل   ماعندهم وعابهم قلة التركيز خاصة في الشوط الثاني ولكني أيضا اجد لهم العذر   في سوء ارضية الميدان الخصم الاول للمريخ في هذه المباراة ...لاعبو  المريخ  الذين شاهدناهم في القلعة الحمراء أمام هلال الفاشر قدموا مباراة  قمة في  الروعة اداءً وفناً وتكتيكاً ونتمنى ان يقدموا نفس المستوى في  مباراتهم  القادمة عشية الاحد أمام وفاق سطيف.
ان سايد *  نرجو  ان يعود المريخ سريعاً فالمريخ يسير في الطريق الصحيح طالما ان  الكابتن  غارزيتو على قمة الجهاز الفني فلقد اكتسب المريخ شخصية البطل  وكاريزما  الفريق المهاب. 
* وكما   قال الرئيس المحبوب ان المريخ مازال متصدراً الدوري الممتاز وفي قلب   المعركة الافريقية ...والتعويض سهل في الدوري ولكنه صعب في البطولة   الافريقية ..لذلك لابد ان يكون كل التركيز في ملحمة الاحد القادم.
* نحمل   مجلس ادارة المريخ مسئولية التعادل أمام مريخ الفاشر فلقد دخل لاعبو   المريخ لهذه المباراة بشرود كامل وعينهم على وفاق سطيف كما ان اللاعبين   انفسهم أدوا المباراة بثقة زائدة عن الحد ولم يحترموا الخصم.
* وكما   قال رئيس الرؤساء الراحل (مهدي الفكي) نحن قوم لا يبطرنا النصر ولا تهزنا   الهزيمة.. ما فقده المريخ في استاد النقعة سوف يعوضه بالخرطوم والكلام ليكم   يا المطيرين عينيكم 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انسوا النقعة واستعدوا للقلعة!			 				 		 					    



* المنطق  يقول ان  المريخ الذي فاز بكأس الكئوس الأفريقية قبل (25) عاماً والحائز  على بطولة  سيكافا الإقليمية (3) مرات وعلى بطولتي دبي والشارقة لن يفرح  كثيراً بفوز  أو خسارة أو تعادل عابر في بطولة الممتاز المحلية والتي تتحكم  الصافرات  والرايات المشئومة في توجيه مسارها بشكل سنوي!! .    
* بعد  فوزه ببطولة  سيكافا عام 1986م ثم كأس مانديلا 1989م ثم ببقية الكئوس  الجوية المعجزة  ارتفع سقف طموحات المريخ متجاوزا المحلية وأصبح همه الأكبر  هو ضم بطولة  الأبطال الكبرى لتلك البطولات الكبيرة وهو طموح منطقي وطبيعي  للزعيم  المريخي والبطل الوحيد للكئوس المحمولة جواً .
* أصبحت  مشاركات المريخ  في البطولات المحلية كالممتاز وكأس السودان مجرد وسيلة  وليست غاية أي جسر  يعبر من خلاله للمشاركة في البطولات الأفريقية بغرض  الفوز بها !.
* البطولات المحلية تعتبر طموحاً مرحلياً صغيراً بالنسبة للمريخ ومجرد سلم يصعد به إلى منصات التتويج القارية الكبرى.
* وبالتالي فإن غاية المريخ في هذا الموسم هي الفوز ببطولة الأبطال الأفريقية والتي تعتبر أقرب إليه اليوم من أي وقت مضى في تاريخه .
* وبحول  الله تعالى  وقوته يوفق الزعيم في قهر المتاريس والمؤامرات الكثيرة  والموضوعة في طريقه  ويشرف وطنه الحبيب بهذه البطولة الكبيرة والتي يستحقها  بمستواه الكبير  والمتطور وتاريخه العريق والمليء بالبطولات الكبيرة .
* ومن  شتت شمل الترجي  التونسي بموطنه برادس لقادر بحول الله وقوته على تفتيت  الوفاق الجزائري  ومن ثم تشريف سودانه بالأميرة الأفريقية السمراء.
* وبالتأكيد  لن ينشغل  المريخاب إدارة وجهاز فني ولاعبين وجمهور وإعلام بتداعيات تعادل  فريقهم  أمام مريخ الفاشر عن المعركة الكبرى والحاسمة في صعوده لدور الأربعة  في  بطولة الأبطال أمام وفاق سطيف الأحد القادم بالقلعة الحمراء .
* لا  ينشغل بالمعارك  الصغيرة في البطولات الصغيرة كالممتاز إلا الصغار والمريخ  كبير في تاريخه  وبطولاته وطموحاته التي تجاوزت المستوى المحلي منذ ربع قرن  كامل .. وإذا  كانت النفوس كبارا تعبت في مرادها الأجسام !.
* علينا  دوماً تقديم  حول الله وقوته على حولنا وقوتنا بشكل عام وعند الحديث عن  جاهزية المريخ  لقهر الوفاق ليلة الأحد فقد خاب وخسر من اعتمد على حوله  وقوته ونسى حول  الله وقوته !!.
* الجاهزية  والدعم  الجماهيري مجرد أسباب مطلوب التماسها لتحقيق النجاح ثم التوكل على  الله  بعد ذلك أما التوفيق فهو بيد الله وحده وربما يوفق الله بلا سبب أو  بسبب  بسيط ويخذل مع رغم توفير كافة عناصر النجاح !! .
* الأهم  الأهم أن تواصل  جماهير المريخ وقروباته المتعددة خاصة ختمات القرآن الكريم  كما ظلوا  يفعلون دوماً قبل كل المواجهات الكبيرة للزعيم لتحصين اللاعبين  وتخليصهم  من السحر الذي يٌعمل للمريخ عند المواجهات الكبيرة ! .
* فبقدر  ما تعتبر  مباراة وفاق سطيف هامة وحاسمة بالنسبة للمريخ في مشوار الصعود  لدور  الأربعة تعتبر أكثر أهمية لأعدائه الذين يعرفون جيداً قيمة فوزه  بنقاطها  !!.
* أعداء المريخ يدركون   قبل المريخاب أن المريخ إذا ما تخطى الوفاق فانه لا محالة صاعد لدور   الأربعة وبالتالي فلن يقف في طريقه نحو منصة التتويج بالبطولة أي فريق! . 
* المريخ  مرصود بدقة  وعناية كبيرة من قبل أعدائه في مباراة الوفاق وهدفهم الأكبر من  هذه  المباراة إبعاده عن مسار البطولة بكل السبل ويعتبر التحكيم والسحر  ومحاولة  إثارة الشغب أهم أسلحتهم!!. 
* السحر  الأفريقي  والهندي فعل العجب بالمريخ من قبل أمام فريق اتراكو الرواندي في  نهائي  سيكافا بالقلعة الحمراء عام 2009م والتي خسرها الفريق بهدف غريب بعد  أن  انتصر على ذات الفريق بنصف دستة من الأهداف في افتتاح البطولة .!
* في  تلك المباراة  الغريبة والمثيرة رفضت مجموعة كبيرة من الأهداف المضمونة  دخول شباك وكان  دخول ثلاثة منها فقط كاف لفوز المريخ بالبطولة !!! . 
* قال تعالى في محكم تنزيله  إِنَّمَا صَنَعُوا كَيْدُ سَاحِرٍ وَلَا يُفْلِحُ السَّاحِرُ حَيْثُ أَتَى) وبالقرآن مريخنا مصان .
*

----------


## ابورجاء

*ظاهرة مريخية انتقلت للهلال ..!!






محمد كامل سعيد


كرات عكسية


ظاهرة مريخية انتقلت للهلال ..!!


* تابعت جزء من مباراة الهلال والنسور التي اقيمت أول أمس امام النسور في الدوري الممتاز، وتعجبت بعدما تأكدت من انتقال ظاهرة صحية وجميلة ورائعة من المريخ الى الهلال تتمثل في الاعتماد والدفع باللاعبين الصغار..!!


* نعم لقد كان المريخ هو مبتدع ذلك الأسلوب، قبل ان يتبدل وتتعدل خارطة التعامل داخل النادي، وكان من الطبيعي ان نتابع صغار السن وهم يقاتلون باسم الاحمر في كل المسابقات ويحرجون كبار الاندية الأخرى بما فيها الهلال بل ويتفوقون وبجدارة..!!


* الشاهد ان السودان يتميز عن غيره من البلدان حولنا، سواء العربية او الافريقية، بمواهب صغاره، مع العلم ان بقية البلدان تتجه للصناعة ـ صناعة اللاعب ـ وكما نعرف فان الصناعة تتشعب وتصعب ودائماً ما تكون دوربها معقدة..!!


* ويمثل تعدد البئات حجر الزاوية في وجود مواهب وباعداد خرافية في كل المناشط لا تحتاج الاّ للرعاية والاهتمام حتى تتحول الى نجوم كبيرة يكون بامكانها تشريف السودان والمساهمة في اعادته الى صدارة الخارطة الرياضية اقليمياً ودولياً..!!


* الفرنسي غارزيتو اشتهر بتشجيعه للاعبين الصغار، ولعل بدايته مع المريخ اكدت تلك الحقيقة بعدما ظل يعتمد على الثنائي ابراهومة وشمس الفلاح، لكن سرعان ما تبدلت الصورة ربما لأسباب بعضها مجهول والآخر معلوم يعرفه الجميع..!!


* ابتعد ابراهومة وشمس الفلاح لأسباب علاقتها مباشرة باخطاء ادارية لا شأن للمدير الفني بها، فكان ان اجتهد الخواجة وقدم لنا الصاعد الواعد شرف الدين شيبون الذي اثبتت الايام تعرضه للظلم طوال الفترة الماضية..!!


* وعلى الرغم من تفرد ابراهومة وشمس الفلاح واقتناع الجميع بمقدراتهما وامكانياتهما الكبيرة والخرافية الاّ ان احداً لا من جانب الادارة أو الاعلام لم يتكرم بفتح هذا الملف او يتعرض لأسباب ابتعاد الثنائي وما اذا كان قد حدث بصورة عفوية ام بطريقة متعمد..!!


* السياسة الحالية في المريخ والتي لا يوجد بند الاهتمام بالشباب في قائمتها، ستزيد من الاشكاليات في قادم السنوات خاصة وان الفرق السنية تعتبر هي الذخيرة والاحتياطي المناسب والاستثمار الحقيقي في كل الاندية العالمية..!!


* سقوط شباب المريخ امام الهلال قبل اسابيع ما هو الاّ بيان عملي اكد فشل المجلس في ادارة هذا الملف الاستراتيجي والمهم، كما ان الشغب الذي صاحب تلك المباراة بفعل النظرة التعصبية هو الذي جعل الجميع يتهربون من حقيقة تردي الأوضاع..!!


* مجلس المريخ لم يضع حتى الآن اي استراتيجية منذ (13) سنة، ولم يوضح لأحد الأهداف والخطط والمشاريع التي يسعى لتحقيقها في اشارة عملية اكدت تغلغل العشوائية وبالتالي غياب النظرة التخطيطية والعمل المدروس..!!


* اللاعب الجاهز ـ سواء كان محترفاً او احد مشاطيب الهلال ـ لا ولن يفيد المريخ في شئ ونحن اذ نقول ذلك نستند على اعتماد المجلس ومن خلفه قادة الرأي العام الاحمر على تلك السياسة التي اثبتت فشلها وابتعادها عن النظرة المستقبلية العملية..!!


* تخريمة أولى: ان ما يصرفه المجلس المريخي على محترف واحد بالامكان ان يساهم في دعم واعداد عشرات اللاعبين الصغار في المراحل السنية خاصة وان المجلس وبتلك السياسة يمكن ان يشتري المستقبل..!!


* تخريمة ثانية: الكاردينال، اختلفنا او اتفقنا معه، أعلن منذ اليوم الأول لفترته الرئاسية الاعتماد على الناشئين والشباب، وأكد ان عام 2017 سيشهد الاستغناء عن المحترفين الأجانب.. واعتقد ان خطته تمضي بنجاح..!!


* تخريمة ثالثة: تابعت اخبار وفاق سطيف في الصحف الجزائرية بالامس ووصلت لقناعة تتمثل في ان حامل اللقب اذا عبر المريخ الاحد فان ذلك سيكون بسبب الاستفزاز الذي مارسه البعض على الاشقاء.. وربنا يستر..!!


اكررها كثيرا هذا الجلفوط لا يكتب الا بعد 
قراءة عمود مزمل وعليه يبث سمومه حتى 
يشغلنا عن الهدف المنشود الا وهو النزال
الافريقي المرتقب وهو بذلك يثبت كل يوم انه
عبيط وساذج حد السذاجة فهو لا يعلم ان جمهور 
الشفوت افهم واوعى من الاعيبه الصبيانية الوقحة
وايضا كل يوم يثبت لنا انه يكتب بالقطعة والقطييييييييييعة 
شغل بنوت وكده فلانة سوت وفلانة فعلت الله يقبحك يا وسخ ...


العنوان في وادي وحديثه في وادي انت لو عاجبك هلهيلك 
نحن برضو زعيمنا غالي فوق جبين الوطن رافع رأسك ورأس 
من يدفع لك لذلك العب بعيد يا ويلييييييييييييييييييد ما تعلب مع
الأسود فهم كواسر نواشف انيابهم مكشرة وانت ويليد طري وعودك لين 
يعني تربية حبوبات وكده العب بعيد احسن لك يا جلفوط يا زنطور يا وسخ ...






حاجة اخيرة كده حاليا اي زول بيتكلم عن انو اللعيبة الصغار تحت المسمى مجازا بالشباب 
وشايف نفسو افلاطون زمانو انو هم مستقبل الكرة السودانية يبقى ما عندو علاقة
بالكورة السودانية ولا كرة القدم بصورة عامة بتسألو ليه انا برضو بوجه ليكم سؤال
متى أخر مرة ظهرة موهبة الشباب المقصودين عندكم انهم مستقبل ديل يعني في خلال 
العشرة سنوات الاخيرة دي وروني شاب برز وهو صغير مع اي فريق وهو حتى الآن بيلعب
بنفس المستوى البدأ بيهم او احترف بره الوطن عشان الكلام ما يكون انشائي ساي 
ما في ولا لاعب سوداني ظهر ابداع له في الشباب ومستمر حتى الان بنفس مستواه او طوروا 
والامثلة كثيرة والمجال ما بيسمح فاللاعب السوداني هش البنية النفسية وهش البنية الجسدية
وهش في البنية الزهنية فجل تفكيره الشهرة وهو لا يعلم ان الشهرة لها قوانين وضوابط حتى تحافظ
عليها يا جماعة حتت لعيبة صغار ومستقبل دي دقه قديمة الآن عصر الاحتراف واللاعب الجاهز لنيل
البطولات واتحدى اي زول يذكر فريق في العالم يعتمد على لعيبة شباب ويستمر في الملاعب فترة 
طويلة دعونا نتكلم بالعقل موضوع الشباب ده موضوع خطير ومتشعب ... الحاضر مباراة الجلافيط والنسور
وشاهدها بعين لاعب كورة وليس مشجع متعصب بيعرف انا قاصد شنو ......... 






ودوما في رعاية الله وحفظه ...
مع كل الود باقة ورد ....
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*السادة ....زول نصيحة			 				 		 					     
 
 
* تظل الحقيقة واضحة للعيان حتى لو حاول البعض طمس معالمها.. الا انها تبقى ساطعة كالشمس. 
* بالأمس   القريب وتحديداً في مباراة النسور والهلال وضمن الاستديو التحليلي للقاء   ذكر المحلل الرياضي الشاب المتعلم اللاعب الدولي السابق محمود جبارة  السادة  ان لاعب الهلال صلاح الجزولي قام بدفر مدافع النسور.. وهي مخالفة  واضحة  كانت تستوجب من قاضي الجولة احتساب الحالة ضد الهلال..
* الا ان  الحكم الفاضل أبوشنب تغاضى عن المخالفة مع سبق الإصرار واحتسب  ركلة جزاء  للهلال.. ليمنح الهلال هدفا غير مستحق في الدقائق الأولى من عمر  اللقاء  ويهضم مجهودات لاعبي النسور ويقتل معنوياتهم ويقتل الماتش.     
*السادة   زول نصيحة.. جاهر بالحقيقة التي لا يقبلها الاهلة.. واتوقع ان تتم مهاجمته   من قبل الاعلام الأزرق خلال اليومين القادمين.. وقد يصنفه البعض بأنه ما   وطني باعتباره يفضح (هلال التحكيم) قبل مواجهة المغربي التطواني. 
*وننتظر   لنسمع رأي خبير التحكيم فيصل سيحة يوم الجمعة القادم في برنامج عالم   الرياضة بالتلفزيون القومي، ليس في فاول الجزولي الذي سكت عنه أبوشنب، ولكن   في مخالفة جزاء النسور التي تجاهلها أبوشنب!
*ولدي   إحساس قوي بأن مقدم البرنامج رضا وكل المعدين سيتجاهلون مباراة النسور   والهلال ويركزون على مباراة التطواني حتى لا يشاهد الجميع الظلم الذي حاق   بفريق النسور بواسطة حكام صلاح. 
*حتى انت يا أباشنب!!

صدى ثان *كنت   أتمنى من مدافع المريخ الريح علي ان يلتزم الصمت عقب مباراة الفاشر وان  لا  يطلق العنان لتصريحاته التي زادت من غضب جماهير المريخ عليه.
*الريح علي لم يختار الزمن المناسب للتصريحات خاصة وان الصفوة تموج غضباً في الدواخل من الأداء الفاتر للمريخ. 
*وتكاد   تنفجر من الغضب بسبب الهدية القيمة التي منحها الريح علي لمهاجم السلاطين   ديفيد على طبق من ذهب وكادت أن تكرر شريط هزيمة المريخ في الدورة الأولى..   الا ان ديفيد تسرع ولم يستطع التعامل معها بشكل جيد بعد ان وضعت جماهير   المريخ اياديها على قلوبها. 
*هنالك   لاعبون في المريخ كلما يتم منحهم الفرصة لا يستطيعون اغتنامها بصورة   مثلى.. بل يزيدون معدلات الضغط والسكري وكل الامراض.. وعلى رأسهم الريح   علي.. وعلي جعفر.. ونخشى أن ينضم لهم مصعب عمر وايمن سعيد وراجي! 
* لنتخيل   الوضع اذا تم الزج باللاعب الريح علي في مباراة الوفاق.. والمريخ منتصر   بهدف وقام (بابا نويل المريخ) باهداء مثل تلك الهدية للاعبي الوفاق الذين   يختلفون كثيراً في التعامل مع الهدايا المجانية.. ترى كم شخص في المريخ   سيصاب بالذبحة او السكتة او ارتفاع في الضغط والسكري؟
*نتعشم   أن يتيح غارزيتو الفرصة لامثال الريح علي في مباريات الممتاز السهلة.. اما   في المسابقة الافريقية فلا مناص من تواجد الثنائي أمير وعلاء الدين يوسف..   فوجودهما حتى لو كانا مصابان أرحم بكثير ويبعث الطمأنينة في القلوب. 
آخر الأصداء  * ملأ الإعلام الأزرق الدنيا ضجيجاً بعد مباراة أمس الأول ومنح مدربهم الفرصة للاعبين الشباب للمشاركة في مباراة تنافسية هامة. 
* رغم   ان المريخ قد سبقهم بالتجربة منذ امد بعيد.. وللذين يدركون الحقيقة الا   انهم يتجاهلونها نذكرهم في العام 90 عقب نيل المريخ لبطولة مانديلا. 
*وضع الاتحاد برنامج مباراة تنافسية للمريخ أمام الموردة.. وكانت بعثة المريخ في معسكر إعدادي بألمانيا تأهباً للبطولة الأفريقية. 
*وقام   مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ بتجهيز خمسة من لاعبي الشباب وهو الحد الأقصى   لاشراك الشباب مع الفريق الأول.. بالاضافة الى 6 لاعبين تخلفوا عن السفر   لألمانيا لأسباب متفاوتة. 
*وخاض   المريخ المباراة بفرقة قوامها 5 من لاعبي الشباب نذكر منهم الحارس وليد   مهدي.. الراحل عبدالقادر ضوالبيت.. طارق ابوالقاسم.. خالد حموري,  وابراهومة. 
وبقية   اللاعبين المتخلفين عن معسكر المانيا منهم جمال حسن.. عبدالرحيم لمعي..   عائد الشيخ.. حمد الجريف.. عصام الدحيش وبدون أي لاعب في الاحتياطي وبدون   جهاز فني.. وشهدت المباراة تألقاً عاماً للاعبين وخاصة للاعب ابراهومة   وكانت نقطة انطلاقته للنجومية من تلك المباراة. 
*وهذا بمثابة تعريف بأن المريخ هو دائماً وابداً السباق في كل شيء.. والباقون يقتفون أثره. 
* شكراً   نبيلاً لتجمع روابط المريخ وهم يبادرون بتكريم الزميل التجاني محمد احمد   عصر أمس بمكاتب الصدى بمناسبة حصوله على شهادة القيد الصحفي...
*شكراً   رئيس تجمع الروابط السر احمد وأركان حربه حسن الشيخ وبشرى الصوفي..   عبداللطيف عبدالله.. نيكسون.. محمد الأمين.. عمر عوض.. وخلف الله عبد   الباقي. 
* ختاماً يأتي الكل للقلب وتبقى انت من دونهم يا مريخ السعد كل الكل في القلب 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أبعدوا عن التشاؤم			 				 		 					     
 

*    مشكلة  المجتمع الرياضي عامة والكروي خاصة هو التعامل مع نتائج المباريات  بصورة  (لحظية) وإعتبار إحدى النتائج المعنية هي نهاية المطاف لمنافسة ما  أو مؤشّر  صريح لسوء فني قادم لا محالة خصوصاً للفريق الذي حقق نتيجة لا  ترضي تطلعات  وطموحات الجماهير. 
* تلك   القاعدة باتت دستوراً لمعظم مشجعي كرة القدم في السودان يصادقون عليه   ويجزمون بصحته ودقته بعيداً عن التحليل أو تفنيد الأسباب حتى يصبح كل ما هو   جميل ماضياً (هباء منثوراً) في نظرهم ومقترناً (بتشاؤم) غريب للمستقبل  رغم  أنف التفاؤل والثقة المسبقة.    
* تعادل   المريخ مع مضيّفه المريخ الفاشر لا يعتبر كارثة تستدعي (شق الجيوب ولطم   الخدود) لأن التعادل المذكور له أسبابه وعوامله التي تكفل (التغاضي) وعدم   التركيز كثيراً في النتيجة ومهاجمة اللاعبين والجهاز الفني. 
* المريخ   عاد من الجزائر فجر (الثلاثاء 28/7/2015) وأدى مراناً وحيداً يوم   (الأربعاء 29/7/2015) وواجه هلال الفاشر مساء الخميس (30/7/2015). 
* بعدها   أدى الأحمر مراناً مساء الجمعة (31/7/2015) وغادر صباح السبت (1/8/2015)   وأدى مرانه الرئيسي للمباراة عصر نفس اليوم بالفاشر ثم واجه مريخها عصر   الأحد (2/8/2015). 
* هل   يعقل أن نتوقع أفضل من نتيجة التعادل بعد كل هذا السيناريو المرهق ؟ وهل   من المنطقي أن يبحث البعض عن اداء جميل وكرة ممرحلة في ملعب لا يصلح للعب   كرة القدم حتى وإن كابر أهل دياره. 
*  النتيجة  في حد ذاتها ايجابية للحد البعيد لأنها أوضحت للجهاز الفني بعض  الجوانب  (السلبية) التي سيعمل على تصحيحها ومعالجتها قبل موقعة سطيف ومثل  هذه  النتائج تمثّل وقوداً ضمنياً لمحركات الأحمر الوهاج قبل رالي سطيف  عشيّة  الأحد القادم. 
*  فهي   بكل المقاييس ليست (كارثية) كما صورها البعض ولا تعني نهاية المطاف   للبطولة المحلية لأننا مازلنا في قلب التنافس وفي مقدمة القطار حتى بعد   رباعية (الوصيف) التي افتتحها الحكم الدولي اب شنب بعد منحه لصلاح الجزولي   (ركلة جزاء وهمية) سبقتها حالة دفع واضحة لمدافع النسور. 
* المريخ   مقبل على مباراة مهمة جداً تحدد بدرجة كبيرة مساره في وحظوظه في دوري   أبطال افريقيا ولا يحتاج لتحطيم مجاديفه في الوقت الراهن والتقليل من شأن   لاعبيه بقدر ما ينتظر الدعم اللامحدود من كل أطياف القبيلة الحمراء. 
* جماهير   المريخ الواعية لن تنظر للجزء الفارغ من الكوب وستتدافع بغزارة لإضافة   (شهيد) لأرض المليون شهيد فهي لم تكترث للخسارة أمام السلاطين وحرصت على   ملء المدرجات لإجتياح عزّام التنزاني ولم تأبه لهزيمة النمور واحتشدت لضرب   كابو سكورب الأنجولي  منذ وقت مبكر. 
* لذلك   نتوقع أن يحجز اللاعب (رقم واحد) موقعه بالقلعة الحمراء مبكراً عشيّة   الأحد القادم لأنه يعي دوره تماماً ويثق في امكانيات لاعبيه ويراهن على   قدرتهم بتخطي وفاق سطيف في موقعة (فك الارتباط). 
* نعلم   أن الإحباط  يسود في حضرة النتائج غير المأمولة ولكن طالما أن الأحمر   مازال في قلب المنافسة المحلية بل ويتصدرها فلا داعي لحالة القلق التي   يعيشها أهل القبيلة الحمراء عقب التعادل مع السلاطين لأن التعويض متاح   وممكن. 
* لاعبو   المريخ قدموا عروضاً جميلة خلال الأيام الماضية واجتهدوا كثيراً وامتعوا   الجماهير لذلك يجب أن لا يجد التعادل المذكور أكبر من حجمه وأن ينحصر   التناول على إبراز نطاق الضعف والإيجاب دون الغلو في النقد والتقليل من شأن   لاعبينا الأشاوس. 
* من   جندل العلمة وأحرج الإتحاد والوفاق لن يعجز عن الفوز على مريخ الفاشر ولكن   (جغرافية الملعب) قالت كلمتها ومنحت المضيف نقطة لا يستحقها على الإطلاق. 
* حاجة أخيرة كده :: متعة التتويج بالممتاز تكون عبر بوابة الإنتصار على (الوصيف) ! 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 
المريخ  نادي الوعي كامل الدسم			 				 		 					     
  
* منذ عدة سنوات وجماهير المريخ تقدم نموذجيتها كما لو كانت انتدبت من قبل الفيفا لترسل رسالتها لكل الاندية في العالم. 
* فمن   الالتراس إلى النشيد أقول النشيد لأن نما الى علمي بأن انصار المريخ   يروجون الى فكرة ترديد نشيد المريخ عند دخول اللاعبين عبر النفق الى الملعب   وعند استدارتهم في منتصف دائرة السنتر يقف الجميع ويتم تشغيل النشيد عبر   الاذاعة الداخلية والكل سيردد النشيد على طريقة السلام الجمهوري وسوف يتم   توزيع قصاصات ورق تحمل كلمات النشيد حتى يسهل على الجمهور تريدها.. الفكرة   جميلة وياريت ان يشارك جميع الفنانين المريخاب في تسجيل النشيد وان تكون   كلماته معبرة وبسيطة حتى يسهل حفظه.    
* نعم من  الالترس الى النشيد إلى حاضرة ووعي ما بعد الهزيمة دروس تحتاج إلى من  يعممها ليعرف جيران لنا أن حب المريخ جنون لا يتعاطاه إلا العقلاء.
• هل  رأيتم ملاحم ما بعد الخسارة من فرق الدوري المحلي والمريخ يلاعب فرق في  بطولة الابطال الكبرى فلقد ظلت المدرجات تهتف للفريق كما لو كان المريخ هو  الفائز.
* إنها  ظاهرة من ظواهر المريخ التي ينبغي أن تستنتج المدرجات كل المدرجات تجربة  جماهيره والعمل على التكريس لها لكي تكون الرياضة بيئة حاضنة وليس بيئة  طاردة.
* لم   يعجب تعادل النقعة فئة معينة من المريخاب برغم ان المريخ مازال متربعاً   على قمة روليت الدوري الممتاز واقول انه لولا سوء ارضية الملعب لما خرج   المريخ بالنعادل لأنه افضل فريق في الدوري الممتاز بل انه افضل فريق في   الثمانية فرق المشاركة الآن في دوري الثمانية لبطولة دوري الابطال  الافريقية.
* لقد   شوهت ملاعبنا بما فيه الكفاية فبدلا من مطاردة جماهير تقتحم الملاعب وأخرى   ترشق المنافس والحكام بما خف وزنه وكبر أثره تعالوا نؤسس مع أنصار المريخ  لادب  جديد يستمد من روح الرياضية العالية لجماهير المريخ المدرسة المتفردة  التي  بها تتسامى فيها الرياضة على جروح فتحها في جسدها زوار جدد.
* هل  رأيتم في ملعب القلعة الحمراء عشية اعدام عزام التنزاني وكيف كانت جماهير  المريخ تساند عشقها السرمدي ولاتخرج عن طورها وهم يرسمون  لوحة واعية فيها  الرياضة هي المستفيد الأول أعني رياضة الوطن.ودروس  مستفادة تؤكد فعلا بين  للمريخ جماهير ممكن ان تؤثر في النتائج ودونكم نفش  القطن وتكفين دولفين  ورج الترجى. 
• وفي  المقابل ينبغي أن تتستوعب الفرق الأخرى إدارة ولاعبين الرسالة فهي إن فهمت  كما وجهها جمهور المريخ ستكون حافزًا لتحقيق تطلعات وأحلام ظلت لزمن طويل  تؤرق مضاجعهم 

* هناك  من يعتقد أن هذا التعادل في ملعب النقعة معقل السلاطين ربما يسهم في تراجع  المريخ في وقت أكاد أجزم فيه أن هذه الخسارة هي لقاح الدوري الذي أرى أن  المريخ اليوم بالذات مرشحاً له أكبر من أي فترة مضت لأني  اعرف خبايا  واسرار المريخ واذا اعدنا لزمن الجميل كانت الفرق تخاف ان تحرز  هدف السبق  في المريخ لأنها حينها ماكانت تشوف الا النور.
* •  انفرجت أساريرهم وبدأت كتاباتهم تأخذ منحى فرائحياً بعد أن جثم عليها الحزن  وهم يرون الاحمر الوهاج يبسط سيطرته ويقدم السهل الممتنع في مباراته  السابقة فترعد فرائضهم.. لهذه الدرجة كان مؤذيا مشاعركم المريخ ولهذه  الدرجة عودته للمنافسة لم تكن محببة لديكم.
•  اطمئنوا  فمن رحم هذا الاصطاف الجديد سيعود المريخ وان غاب عنه لسنوات بفعل  مؤامرات  تحكيمية في النهائيات دفع ثمنها خروج مر أما اليوم وبعد إقرار  الحق ونظافة  الوسط الرياضي من حكام وحكام آخرين ...هو البطل يعود للصدارة.
•  فالمريخ لا  يبحث أبداً إلا عن إحقاق الحق ولا يبحث عن كأس يأتي من مكاتب  الاداريين بل  يريد ان يصعد الى منصات التتويج سواء كانت محلية او قارية  خدمة يمين وعرق  جبين.
* أما اتفاق الخيارات الجميلة فعودته تثلج الصدور لا سيما أنها عودة فارس جلب أولى البطولات الخارجية للوطن.
* وفي  المقابل لا غرو أن يصل الثابت للنهائي الكبير فمن يعرف التاريخ يعرف معه أن  المريخ نادي الوعي كامل الدسم وإن شوهه محبون له سيظلون صغارا وان كبروا.  
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أبوشنب عند الطلب			 				 		 					    


 
* كالعادة كان الدولي الفاضل أبوشنب في الموعد ولم يخذل الجميع واستطاع أن يحبط لاعبي النسور في الدقائق الأولى من المباراة.
* سيناريو  أبوشنب كان  متوقعاً، فمثل هذه المباريات التي يحتاج فيها الهلال للدعم من  حكام صلاح  فإن اختيار الحكم سيكون أبوشنب أو المعز أحمد أو معتز عبد الباسط  أو  الفاضل عبد العاطي أو عمار كريمة أو شانتير أو وديدي الفاتح أو الطريفي.
* الطريفي وأبوشنب فعلا نفس الحركة باحتساب ركلة جزاء غير مستحقة بذكاء يُحسدان عليه.    
* مخالفة ارتكبها صلاح الجزولي شاهدها كل الناس الا أبوشنب الحكم الدولي والذي رأى مخالفة أبوعشرين.
* متى  يخجل هؤلاء  الحكام من مساعدة الهلال في دقائق المباراة الأولى وسيظهر حكم  آخر في  المباراة المقبلة وسيفعل نفس عمل أبوشنب والطريفي.
* السادة لاعب الهلال السابق لم يسلم من كتابات البعض بعد أن تحدث عن مخالفة الجزولي قبل ضربة الجزاء.
* رضا مصطفى في الغالب سيتجاهل المخالفة وسيخرج علينا سيحة بأن ضربة الجزاء صحيحة.
* الفرحة  العارمة التي  أصابت الهلالاب بإشراك خمسة لاعبين من الرديف لن تدوم طويلاً  اذا تولى  المباراة المقبلة حكم يخاف الله ولا يظلم أحداً.
* جاء في الأخبار أن الكاردينال ذهب إلى القصر الجمهوري فدعمت الدولة الهلال بمبلغ 2 مليون.
* هل كان الهلال محتاجاً لمبلغ 2 مليون؟
* وهل كان الكاردينال محتاجاً لأن تدعمه الدولة بمبلغ 2 مليون؟
* الكاردينال صرّح في السابق بأن القروش العند الهلال الحكومة ماعندها فلماذا دخل القصر طالباً الدعم المادي؟
* في ظني أن الهلال نادٍ كبير ويمتلك قروش عند الحكومة مافي فهل احتاج الكاردينال الآن مبلغ 2 مليون من الدولة؟
* كتب  خالد عز الدين  بالأمس في مقاله الراتب: ( في المريخ تجيب سيرة الوالي الله  قال بقولك)  وفي مقولة خالد إسقاط لحالة يعلمها وعاشها خالد عز الدين قبل  أيام قليلة.
* تحدث  خالد قبل أيام  عن الكاردينال و(جاب سيرتو) وفي اليوم التالي لحديثه بعد أن  (جاب سيرة)  الكاردينال ردت فاطمة الصادق على حديث خالد وسألت خالد (كم  سؤال كدا).
* بل ذهبت لأبعد من ذلك وتحدثت عن السمسرة.
* فهل ياترى أن خالد طبق بياناً بالعمل في نظرية (جاب سيرة الكاردينال والله قال بي قولو).
* اذا أشرك الهلال جمعة أو برنس عطبرة أو أحمد بيتر في أي مباراة فالشكوى مضمونة.
* كنت اعتقد أن أبوشنب يملك قراره.
* حال الهلال: يا حكم عند الشدائد.
* تتوارى  الكلمات وأقف  عاجزاً عن شكر الأعزاء في تجمع الروابط لكرمهم المعهود  وتشرفت بزيارتهم  مكاتب الصدى واحتفالهم الكبير بشخصي الضعيف.
* شكراً جميلاً الأصدقاء  حسن الشيخ والسر أحمد وأستاذنا بشرى الصوفي وعبد اللطيف عبد الله ومحمد  الأمين وعمر عوض وخلف الله عبد الباقي.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 
في وجه الرياح
ابراهيم عبد الرحيم
“فهم عالي.. وتعامل راقي”!!

* لأول مرة ومنذ زمن طويل.. يتعامل المريخاب جميعهم مع نتيجة سلبية يحققها الفريق بمثل هذا التعامل الذي تم مع تعادل مريخ الفاشر.. فقد اختلفت ردة فعل المريخاب هذه المرة بشكل واضح.. ولم يهتم أحد لهذا التعثر رغم تأثيره على الصدارة.. والسبب بالطبع هو التفكير العميق في مباراة الفريق المصيرية أمام وفاق سطيف الجزائري يوم الأحد المقبل في الجولة الرابعة من دور المجموعتين لدوري أبطال أفريقيا.. وهذا فهم راق جداً في كيفية التعامل مع النتائج التي يحققها الفريق.. أياً كانت.. سليبية أو إيجابية.!!
* من يعود بالذاكرة إلى طريقة تعاملنا جميعاً مع أول خسارة للفرقة الحمراء في الدور التمهيدي من دوري أبطال أفريقيا أمام عزام التنزاني بدارالسلام.. ويقارنها مع طريقة تقبلنا للخسارة أمام اتحاد العاصمة الجزائري.. ثم التعثر أمام مريخ الفاشر.. يجد أن الكثير قد تغير في طريقة تعاملنا مع نتائج الفريق.. وأن هناك الكثير من التفاصيل التي يجب التوقف معها للوصول إلى الأسباب التي جعلتنا جميعاً نتعامل بمثل هذه الطريقة مع نتائج الفريق.. ولعل ما قدمته الفرقة الحمراء تحديداً في مباراة الإياب أمام عزام التنزاني والفوز بثلاثية وتخطي عقبة الدور التمهيدي التي كان يخشى المريخاب من تكرارها.. هو السبب الأساسي في تغيير التعامل.!!
* اكتسبت الفرقة الحمراء الثقة من مباراة لمباراة.. رغم بعض النتائج غير المرضية في الدوري الممتاز.. لكن جاء التأهل على حساب كابوسكورب من داخل أنغولا.. لينسى الجميع مرارات نزيف النقاط في الدوري.. ولحظتها فقط ارتفعت همة المريخاب في تخطي عقبة الترجي التونسي.. وكان لهم ما أرادوا.. فحققوا التأهل لدور المجموعات من داخل ملعب رادس.. وهنا تحديداً بلغت ثقة المريخاب في فريقهم وفي أنفسهم مبلغاً عالياً جداً.. وبات التفكير بصوت مرتفع في البطولة.. ويقيني أن هذه اللحظة كانت علامة فارقة وحدا فاصلا ما بين التعامل بحدة أو بهدوء مع نتائج الفريق.!!
* نجاح الفرقة الحمراء في تخطي الأدوار الأولية من دوري أبطال.. والمضي بثبات وثقة في المنافسة لدرجة تخطي فرق كبيرة مثل الترجي التونسي.. ومقارعة أندية الجزائر (اتحاد العاصمة ووفاق سطيف) على أرضهما.. وإظهارها لشخصية البطل.. أنهى حدة التوتر التي كانت تسيطر على المريخاب في السنوات الماضية.. وأجبرهم على التعامل بهدوء مع أي نتيجة.. ولم يعد المريخاب يخشون أي فريق.. يدخلون لقلعتهم الحمراء من أجل الفوز فقط وتأكيد الجدارة.. وهذا يمثل قمة الطموحات في تحقيق الانتصارات والذهاب بعيداً في البطولة الأفريقية.. مثلما فعلوا عام 2007.. وأكثر من ذلك.!!
* ارتفاع ثقة المريخاب في فريقهم لم تأت من فراغ.. أو هي مجرد أمنيات.. أو أنهم أظهروها لـ(مكاواة) الطرف الآخر.. ولكن ولأن حيثياتها ظهرت جلية في واقع النتائج التي حققها والمستويات التي أظهرتها الفرقة الحمراء.. فاختفت حالات التوتر بين الجميع.. وأصبح الجميع يتمتع بمفاهيم عالية وراقية.. زادها علواً ورقياً.. المساندة الكاملة التي وجدها الفرنسي غارزيتو ونجومه.. وهذه لم تحدث قريباً أن يجد مدرب مثل هذا الإجماع.. وهذا ما دفعه لبذل أقصى ما عنده من أجل تحقيق أفضل النتائج.. وتتويج ذلك بالمنافسة على لقب الأميرة السمراء.. وها هو الأحمر يفعل ذلك وبكل ثقة وعنفوان.!!
* تفكير المريخاب في الفوز بدوري أبطال أفريقيا.. تقازمت أمامه أي نتائج سلبية حققها أو سيحققها الفريق محلياً.. وهذا هو السبب الرئيسي في التعامل البارد جداً مع تعثر الفريق في الفاشر.. فما أن أعلن قاضي الجولة نهاية مباراة مريخ السلاطين.. حتى انتقل تفكير المريخاب مباشرة إلى المباراة المصيرية أمام وفاق سطيف.. وحتى الذين أصابهم الحزن لفقدان فارق النقطتين مع الهلال.. لم يمتد حزنهم أكثر من ساعات.. عادوا بعدها مباشرة للحاق بركب الاهتمام بمباراة الأحد المقبل التي تحدد وبشكل كبير إمكانية الوصول للدور نصف النهائي من دوري أبطال أفريقيا.. لأنهم علموا أن المسيرة لن تتوقف لتعادل عابر يسهل تعويضه.. ولكن أي تعثر في الأبطال يعني صعوبة مهمة الوصول لدورها المقبل.!!
* الآن.. لم يعد أحد من المريخاب يتذكر مباراة مريخ الفاشر.. إلا من باب الاستفادة منها في تخطي عقبة وفاق سطيف.. وفي هذا تأكيد على أنها لم ولن تؤثر في المسيرة نحو الوصول لنصف نهائي الأبطال.. فتم طي صفحتها بسرعة.. وفتح صفحة وفاق سطيف.. الصفحة الأهم التي سترسم فيها الصفوة ملحمة العبور بتدافعها وأصوات حناجرها ومساندتها لفريقها.. وسيلونها غارزيتو ونجومه باللونين الأحمر والأصفر بعرقهم وفنهم وأهدافهم في شباك السطايفة.. لتخرج بعدها أم درمان عاصمة الزعيم في كرنفالات الفرح الطاغي.. وهو الذي أخرجها من قبل لتحتضن أول بطولة قارية لفريق سوداني.!!
* الآن.. كل الشارع الأحمر يترقب معركة التاسع من أغسطس.. لأنها الأهم والأبرز.. بل لأنها تمثل مفتاح العبور للدور نصف النهائي من دوري أبطال أفريقيا.. ومع بزوغ شمس كل يوم تزداد أهبة الاستعداد.. وترتفع معها التفاعلات.. انتظاراً للعاشرة من مساء الأحد.. لإعلان انطلاقة المارد الأحمر.. والتفوق على حامل اللقب الذي نعرف أنه لن يكون صيداً سهلاً.. ولن يستسلم بسهولة.. ولكن زعيم الكرة السودانية قادر على إضافة السطايفة لقائمة ضحايا القلعة الحمراء.. فسطيف لن يكون استثناءً عن عزام وكابوسكورب والترجي والعلمة.. ولحظتها فقط وعندما يتحقق الانتصار الذي نرجوه جميعاً.. يحق لنا (التحكر) في قلب دوري الأبطال.. وإعلان ظهور منافس جديد على اللقب الأفريقي.!!


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
باص وخانة
 أحمد دندش الساكن “بري” بكون عارف مصلحتو من “بدري”!!


*مدير تحرير صحيفة (السوداني) عطاف محمد مختار زول مريخابي شرس و(بضارب) عديييل في المريخ..
*لكن أمس اكتشفت معلومة خطيرة جداً..
*عطاف كمان طلع (لسانو طويل).!
*أمس الزول دا كان فاطر ليهو مع اتنين من الهلالاب المتعصبين جداً، وهم (خبير الإعلانات) الجبلابي والمصمم (العبقري) الصاوي..
*المهم الونسة جابت الونسة وفجأة كدا الهلالاب بقوا يتكلموا عن مبارة النسور وعن (الجيل الجديد) الجاي للهلال..
*عطاف طوااالي بقى يشكر ليك في أشبال الهلال اللعبوا قدام النسور..
*الجبلابي والصاوي (اتخلعوا)..!
*بعد شوية عطاف سألهم من المدافعين الأشبال وإمكانياتهم؟.
*أصحابك طوالي بقوا يشكروا في مدافعين الهلال الأشبال، واتكلموا عن مهارتهم العالية وثباتهم الفطري..
*فجأة.. الجبلابي سأل عطاف عن سر اهتمامو بالمدافعين تحديداً..
*صاحبك عطاف ما كضب وطوالي قال ليهم: (لالا سألتكم عشان بنفكر نسجل كم مدافع منهم للمريخ)..
*الجبلابي والصاوي (خلوا الفطور)..
*عطاف مسخ ليهم (الأكل)..
*غايتو المريخابي لما يكون (لسانو طويل) حقو الناس تختاهو.!
*الغريبة الصاوي كان مقتنع بي كلام عطاف.!
*والصاوي زول عاقل جداً، عارف كويس (الجوي لو قال بسوي…بسوي).!
*وبيني وبينكم.. أشبال الهلال ذاااتهم، لو لقوا ليهم طريقة جيّة للمريخ ما بترددوا..
*ماخدين العبرة من كبارهم..
*هسي عليكم الله بكري المدينة البلعب في المريخ دا عندو علاقة بي بكري المدينة بتاع الهلال.؟
*فرق كبير بين بكري زمان وبكري هسي.!
*زمان بكري كان بجري جري بتاع (معاناة)..
*بالله هسي جريتو ذااااتا اختلفت..
*بقت جرية (هداف)..
*قالوا ليك الجزائر كلها شايلة موبايلاتها ومركزة مع بكري..
*مستنين الزول دا متين يجري عشان يفهموا حاجة..
*قالوا الجرية دي ما (طبيعية).!
*يا ربي الجزائريين ديل مفتكرين بكري دا مركب ليهو (لساتك) ولا شنو.؟
باص بيني:
*يا جماعة…(الثعلب) شبل الهلال دا قالوا من بري..
*وبري كلها مريخاب..
*أحب بري…وأموت في (الدرايسة) ذاتو..
*يا جماعة…(الساكن بري بكون عارف مصلحتو من بدري).!
باص طويل:
*المريخ بي (تاريخو) أي زول بتمنى (يجيهو)..
باص قون:
*الجماعة لحدي هسي محتفلين بي تعادلنا في الفاشر… ونحنا أول أمس كورتهم مع النسور ما عرفنا نتيجتها إلا الصباح…و(دا الفرق).!
خانة:
*يا عمرابي… قالوا الزول لما يهتم بيك شدييييد… يا إما (حاسدك).. ولا (خايف) منك.!


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 
توقيع رياضي
معاوية الجاك
كيف نهزم الوفاق؟!

# أيام معدودة ويحل علينا موعد مباراة المريخ والوفاق المهمة والمصيرية ونعتقد أن مباريات المريخ في البطولة كلها مصيرية وما تبقى للمريخ من مقابلات يحتاج إلى عمل خاص يختلف عن سابق المباريات.

# التركيز ثم التركيز والهدوء ثم الهدوء وقيام أية جهة بالدور المطلوب منها القيام به ولا نريد تداخلاً في الإختصاصات ولا نريد تغولاً من جهة على صلاحيات جهة أخرى.

# مطلوب منا جميعا الإلتزام والإنضباط التام المرحلة المقبلة فالإعلام مطلوب منه القيام بواجب التحفيز والتهيئة المعنوية والنفسية وشحذ همم اللاعبين والجمهور والجهاز الفني عبر الكتابات الهادفة بعيداً عن كتابات الغرض وتصفية الحسابات التي تتحين فرص التعثر مثلما حدث عقب نتيجة مباراة مريخ الفاشر حيث إنبرى بعض أدعياء الفهم والوعي والإدراك بالهجوم على زملائهم متهمين إياهم بمارسة دور التخدير وتغبيش الحقائق ولا ندري أين كان هؤلاء يختفون حينما كان المريخ يحقق أفضل النتائج خارجياً ومحلياً فلماذا غابت عن مساحاتهم الكتابة عن التخدير وانتقاد النتائج الجيدة.

# مطلوب من الإعلام القيام بالدور التعبوي بالصورة التي تقود الى اندفاع عشرات الالاف من المشجعين صوب القلعة الحمراء عشية (الأحد) المقبل ومغادرة شاشات التلفزة.

# مطلوب من الاعلام تهيئة الاجواء للاعبين بصورة مثالية تحفزهم لا تحبطهم فإن حرص القطاع الرياضى على ابعاد اللاعبين من مطالعة الصحف فهنالك الوسائط الحديثة من واتساب وهي سهلة وقادرة على ايصال كل ما يكتب عن اللاعبين وهنالك اصدقاء اللاعبين ممن يقومون بدور المتبرع بعكس ما يكتبه العلام عن اصدقائهم اللاعبين.

# مجلس الادارة مطلوب منه تهيئة اجواء المعسكرات ونعتقد أن الوالي نجح بدرجة الامتياز في توفير الاجواء باقامة معسكرات نموذجية ولعب دور تنفيذ ما يطلبه غارزيتو بدقة ممتازة وله أطنان التقدير والتحايا.

# مجلس الادارة نطالبه بعدم التواجد المستمر حول المعسكرات وترك المسؤولين في القطاع بقيادة حاتم عبد الغفار القيام بدورهم بالصورة المطلوبة بعيداً عن الازعاج.

# الدور المطلوب من الجمهور واضح وضوح الشمس وكل مشجع يعلم جيداً ما هو مطلوب منه وهو القيام بدور التعبئة المعنوية بالصورة النموذجية ومواصلة رسم اللوحة الجماهيرية الزاهية التي عودنا عليها منذ مباراة عزام التنزانى فى دور الـ64.

# ونريد من أنصار المريخ التلاحم والذوبان في مجموعة واحدة بعيداً عن التفرقة والتشرذم التي شوهت شكل التشجيع فلا يعقل أن تشاهد عشرات الأجسام داخل الاستاد، وكلٌ يشجع لوحده وهنا بالتأكيد سيتفرق المجهود بين المدرجات لانه حال توحد الجميع سيصل الصوت بالصورة المطلوبة.

# نحلم بأن نرى تلاحم حافظ الزين ومبارك معاذ وعبد الوكيل مع محمد صديق وعادل محمد نور مع اسماعيل تندلتي ولا ننسى تلاحم الإخوة في التجمع بقيادة خالد ليمونة مع الجنيد وحسن ماسورة مع عوض الجيد وأبو شاكوش محمد موسى لا نريد تفرقةً وتباعداً.

# اللاعبون نريد منهم شيئاً واحداً لا ثانٍ له وهو أن يؤدوا بعزيمة واصرار بعيداً عن التراخي وبعدها سيأتي النصر بإذن الله الواحد الأحد.

# الجهاز الفني بقيادة الثعلب الفرنسي نعتقد أنه أدرى منا جميعاً بما هو مطلوب منه فقد خبر خصمه ودرسه جيداً ونتمنى له التوفيق فى اختيار التشكيل المناسب القادر على تحقيق حلم كل القاعدة المريخية.

# الإخوة في التجمع المعارض ننتظر منهم دوراً كبيراً ومهماً حتى يكون لهم دور وسهم في تحقيق الانجاز إن شاء الله ليكون النجاح ماركة وصناعة مريخية خالصة.

# إذا العملية عملية أدوار لا أكثر ولا تحتاج إلى كثير عناء وإن أحسن كل فرد منا القيام بدوره بالصورة المفيدة سننجح فى تجاوز الوفاق لنستعد للمقابلة التالية وحال حققنا الفوز فيها سنتب اسم المريخ ضمن كبار المربع الذهبي.

توقيعات متفرقة

# تحذيراتنا لكل مشجعي المريخ بالانتباه جيدا فهنالك مندسون يخططون لتعكير اجواء المباراة عبر الاساءة للاعبين وقذف قارورات المياه والحجارة داخل الملعب وهؤلاء لا علاقة لهم بالمريخ أو مصلحته حتى وان تأكد المريخاب الشرفاء من مريخيتهم فعند الاساءة للاعبين وقذف قارورات المياه والحجارة داخل الملعب لا يتشرف المريخ بهم ما دامت الخطوة ستؤذي المريخ.

# كل من يقدم على خطوة غريبة بالاساءة الى لاعب او قذف الملعب بالحجارة او قارورات المياه نطالب المريخاب الخُلص بالقيام بالواجب تجاهه دون تردد لأن مصلحة المريخ فوق كل شيء.

# ولا نستبعد أن يفقد المريخ نتيجة المباراة بسبب أي شغب يحدث لا قدر الله، ولذلك نشدد على توخي الحيطة والحذر واليقظة والانتباه للمندسين.

# لا نرى داعياً لخطوة أحد منسوبي قطاع المراحل السنية وهو يقرر السفر إلى إيطاليا لإحضار مدير أو مستشار فني للمراحل السنية.

# من السهل جداً حضور المدرب بنفسه إلى السودان دون أن يكلف منسوب القطاع نفسه مشقة وعنت السفر إلى أوربا وكان يمكن توفير تكلفة السفر وتوجيهها إلى أي بند سيما وأن القطاع في حاجة ماسة للمال؛ ولذلك نرى أن الخطوة غير موفقة ولا نقول إن البداية غير مبشَّرة، اللهم إلا إن كانت للعضو مآرب أخرى من السفر.

# لم نسمع فى التاريخ القريب والبعيد بأن ادارياً سافر إلى دولة لاحضار مدرب ومن السهل جداً ارسال التذاكر وحضور المدرب، بعد مناقشة كل التفاصيل معه بعد تطور تقنية الاتصالات.

*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*ماجانا عشقك من فراغ
* ولا نحن غنيناك عبط
* جرح الوطن ختالنا خط
* ختالنا قول ما منو نط
* و الليله يا موت يا حياه
* و خاتي البيختار الوسط
مشكور يا زعيم 

*

----------

